# VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

2006 = The year when disaster hit the VR5 crew .
*
Stage 4 post in my signature contain more info.*
*Update a 2nd time if the pictures are missing!
Damn tinypic hosting







*

Started of with waiting for bolts and **** for 12 weeks and didn’t get the car ready until 7 days before the most important contest of the year "BUGRUN" .
Not being able to shift from 2nd to 3rd made the quart mile challenge suck .
We had power for 130mph traps but it couldn’t shift and we decided to cancel that competition and spent the day enjoying the rest of the cars .
Spending the rest of the summer creating a new 28psi E85 software took more time then I could imagine.
And with a slight disaster after a famous oil company gave us diesel instead of Alcohol we had to cancel even more shows .
Late august the new race file were ready for the street with stuff used from my Seat V5 we got the car ready for the quart mile LAZZAT race.
Test driving the car at WOT ~100mph the tires were spinning like crazy so we power shifted in to 4th gear (3.94 r&p) and it still didn’t find traction.
When I finally did ~124ish mph 4 gear broke instantly ...... ~midnight 1.5 hour drive from home.















So I called my transmission guy and asked him if the 3.38 R&P were ready .
Because we believe that hitting 130mph in third is the way to go in the quarter mile.
33hours of work and we built a new box and with engine part borrowed from the Toledo V5 we managed to get the car ready 5 days before LAZZAT .
Test drove the car for 4 days with 15psi before the 22psi software got a highway test .
It worked flawlessly and the performance were "mid 11s" with 125ish trap.
Great!
Lets try the 30 psi software in the middle of the night 6 hours before the contest .
Drove the car in second ~85mph and then I shifted to 3rd gear and got it in to 30% TB angle ...... let I climb to 100mph and stomped the gas .
30psi ...... hit at 4000ish rpm and the car just screamed when the WG opened .
Then 3rd gear went















So that car was towed to my garage 4 weeks ago and is still standing there.
BUT im still hungry and i got 3 new street softwares to try thanks to 
*Jeffrey Atwood a.k.a Jefnes3 * and 2 new untested files from HGP tuner Wagner and 4 RACE Alcohol 35psi files from Claus @ turbocenter

So ....STAGE V began to take shape .
Im sick ....yes I know .








1:1-4th RACE gear set from http://www.APtuning.com because it really sucks to be towed.








AND AS 2007 SHOWED THE APT GEAR MADE MED GET TOWED MORE THEN EVER








2: GT3076R 0.86 Exhaust housing from http://www.Pagparts.com because 0.64 will not handle 35psi without getting sick backpressure.








3:630cc injectors X 5 running at 4 bar FPR from http://www.usrallyteam.com








4:Exhaust wrap for the turbo manifold
5auter rods http://www.pagparts.com








6:Going from a 7.2:1 CR to a 8.5:1 CR wiseco one from Arnold 








Pic for views until a starts to get the stuff delivered
7:Et street 26x15 for events that have rules against slicks








8:Et drag for real drag events








BILTEMA 










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:08 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:08 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:32 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:33 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:50 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:57 PM 10-6-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:40 AM 10-29-2006_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:17 AM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:16 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

yes you are SICK


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (DMmagazine)*

If you're getting the APtuning gear set, I recommend the 2.67 first gear. I got the 3.00 and its a little nicer for street driving, but the rpm drop from 1st to 2nd feels weird.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Hi
with 2.67 first the car will make 70MPH in first gear so ill go with 3.4 first gear .
3.38 R&P
//F


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

You want a tall first gear. The shorter gears would be better for an all motor car, not a big turbo car. Whatever, waste your money.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

You wont be able to launch a car doing 70mph in first .
A big turbo car will bogg n die with such a tall first gear.
with DIESEL 3.38 r&p i got the car will go 70MPH!!->>87->>130 ish mph 
So 2.67 first is out of the question.
MK4 use much larger tires then MK3 so with 3.30 first gear it will barley be able to launch due to the fact that it will be able to do 52Mph
//F


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

The fastest vr6s use REALLY tall tires with a tall first gear. My final is a stock 3.39 I'm pretty sure. I get 2.2 60fts on 17" street tires with my setup, bogging is not the issue here.
If you get the taller gears, you can always switch to a 3.94 final to shorten them up. With the shorter gears, you're stuck. Its a lot of cash for the gears and I'm just trying to help you make the right decision, but I can tell you'll do what you want and fix it later.


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

If he won't try it I will... I have a 3.94 in already and I am getting the .68 5th... I just got a GT3582R turbo so I will need it... gonna cryo all the gears and synchros anyway... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Morrado)*

Put the gear ratios in a game like forza







. Street tires arent gonna hook big power in 1st 2nd anyways, id go for a super tall 3rd gear to hook all the power and shorter 4th and 5th. By that speed you shouldnt need as tall of gears. If your talkin strictly drag ya you can play with slicks and boost tricks so a tall 1st would be a good idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Its just the first that is tall on the gear sets .
Why hit ~70mph in first and then 87 in second








You have a Mk3 .
You wont be close to fit the tires i got .
22" ET drag don fit MK3 
I use 26.5 inch tires on my car so its not possible to compare gear ratios .
Im not aming for 2.2 60fts .
Of course its not bogging on street tires cause em aint gonna catch grip until [email protected] 30psi
More like 1.6-1.75ish 60fot is what im aming for .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More like 1.6-1.75ish 60fot is what im aming for .

I've seen Chris Green hit better than that on his 2.67 1st gear, stock final drive, and 28" slicks. 
You are not the first one to try and make a vr go fast down the track. Learn from others, because you're not pioneering anything. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:23 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've seen Chris Green hit better than that on his 2.67 1st gear, stock final drive, and 28" slicks. 
You are not the first one to try and make a vr go fast down the track. Learn from others, because you're not pioneering anything. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:23 PM 10-9-2006_

Bah, just swap a haldex driveline in there and be done with it. I mean if you're already spending thousands on engine/tranny, why not make it AWD? The weight penalty is what, 250 pounds, but the traction increase is astonishing! How many folks have done big power VR AWD conversions? Thats a pretty exclusive club








But this is cool stuff Foffa. I'm sure you'll figure it all out. Arguing about what will and won't work on the Internet isn't the most productive thing. A lot lies with the driver and how the car is prepped for the track. When are you gonna drive down to Germany and take this for a spin on the Ring? Its only a 14 hour drive down there and I bet with a bit of practice you could get into the 8 minute club










_Modified by phatvw at 3:43 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*

"We" got an extra haldex from this project but right now FWD is the way to go. http://www.tangring.com
Will be hard to get it past the yearly inspection with 4wd .

And i dont think that everybody understand that its a 2.3L engine .
We have tried to launch with higher gearing and 3.38R&P + 3.4 1st = just like launching in second for mk3 = maximum 1st gear for this car .
the lack of CU will make the car bogg .
Good tires and good chassi.

Ill keep my car of the ring








Ill will use it on Mantorp STCC track instead.
cloeser to my garage








Ill got the brakes and the right chassi to get a fast track time at the ring but im afraid ill propably smack it in the first high speed bend .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

If you're launching with a 2step, you won't bog.
Without a 2step your probably not hitting 1.6 60fts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

2step NOS ?
No NOS for this project .
Im aming for beating world fastest MK4 thats right here in my city.
[email protected] .
He did it without NOS so i cant be worse


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

2step launch control, so you can build boost at the line.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_2step launch control, so you can build boost at the line. 

Is that like "anti-lag" that rally drivers use? Changes the "idle" ignition timing and fuel maps to keep the turbine spinning at max RPM when the throttle plate closes. Or do you mean an ECU like Racelogic that has a "launch control" feature that softly limits RPM and throttle angle when under 30MPH?

I like the Subaru WRX system where they limit boost in 1st gear. Not sure if they do that by detecting the gear itself, or by detecting the wheel speed vs rpm.
Control systems are cool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*

No, I mean a 2 stage rev limiter so that you can set it to a lower rpm like 5000rpm,
floor it and bounce off of the limiter and build full boost for the launch.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

We got a box for that .
A civinco box but after all the problems my friend had with it another unit might be something ill be looking for in the future .

What aftermarket alternatives are there the actually work ?


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_We got a box for that .
A civinco box but after all the problems my friend had with it another unit might be something ill be looking for in the future .

What aftermarket alternatives are there the actually work ?

msd makes a 2 step. they work great. idk how your ecu will get along with it though...
also, if you intended to run a 2step, then bogging should not be a problem with the taller 1st gear. but if you want the shorter, it's all you man.,...


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (under boost)*

underboost
Have anyone tried it on motronic VAG application ?
Might be worth the $$ if it works


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

got my Injectors from USRT today


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
4:Exhaust wrap for the turbo manifold


Hey just thought of something. Instead of, or in addition to exhaust wrap, what if you get all the exhaust parts (manifold, turbine housing, downpipe) coated with that ceramic stuff? Can't remember what its called exactly, but its supposed to work like exhaust wrap without the mess of that fabric...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Hey just thought of something. Instead of, or in addition to exhaust wrap, what if you get all the exhaust parts (manifold, turbine housing, downpipe) coated with that ceramic stuff? Can't remember what its called exactly, but its supposed to work like exhaust wrap without the mess of that fabric...

jet


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (veedub11)*

Hi
I will coat it also.
I still got some of that "home coating" and i will put it underneat.
Its not as thick as regular coating.
real Coating is expensive in sweden.
I would benefit by sending it all in first class mail to US and back and still make 50% profit on doing it ....no joke


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_msd makes a 2 step. they work great. idk how your ecu will get along with it though...


2 step ~could be done on the stock ecu. The rev limiter on obd2 and newer
ecus is gear dependent. (Foffa your M3.8 is the same)

-jeff


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
2 step ~could be done on the stock ecu. The rev limiter on obd2 and newer
ecus is gear dependent. (Foffa your M3.8 is the same)

-jeff

the 2 step limits just the revs (just the the msd box)...and you'd still have to turn off the misfire recognition for the bosch unit to not flip. you might be able to get a few more seconds out of the msd box if it's done properly, compared to the bosch unit. 
foffa, i might be trying this in the future. i will be modifying the maps to see how well i can get the bosch unit to hold. i am honestly not expecting more than 2-3 secs. depending on who you're racing, it takes them that long to figure out if they want to stage deep or not.










_Modified by under boost at 8:39 AM 10-13-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
2 step ~could be done on the stock ecu. The rev limiter on obd2 and newer
ecus is gear dependent. (Foffa your M3.8 is the same)

-jeff

Cool! How does the car know what gear its in? Is there a microswitch, or does it just tell by engine RPM vs road speed? If you changed the R&P would you have to re-map something?
How hard would it be to add some sort of basic launch control to the oem ECU. Something like the following rule:
if (road speed < 20MPH)
_____limit=3500RPM
else
_____limit = 7000RPM


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*

Latest news .
I have started to pick the car appart .
Intake manifold,piping,filter,batterie and turboinlet is now removed from the car.
But i got an unplessent suprice !
*I spunn the compressor wheel and it was "semi stuck" 
I felt i slight resistance when i was going to give it a spin. 
it spins free but its bugging me that it felt like it was "stuck" *
strange because it havent made any sound and stuff while driving.
Propably that it has been sitting for some time .... but still








Could it be that the car has been standing for 6 weeks ?
Or else im gettin a new turbo








Propably noting wrong ....ill check it tomorrow
AND i might go with 3.0 first gear but the ill have to keep the 0.64 housing to get the TQ to launch 

upfate tomorrow about the turbo


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

can you run progressive staged boost?
speed related boost delivery?
AVC-R or standalone can do this for you?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (badger5)*

I use greddy boost mangement


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Emailed ATP about the turbo problem and i hope that i get a "good" answer.
I pray that its just *"it feels like this when the turbo has been unused for 2 weeks and oil has drain thru the turbo brearing" *

It feels perfect today and i have it on my livingroom table









spinns freely and sounds great!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ATP claims that the turbo is toast .
Still waiting for an answer why the hell a new turbo that havent had hi EGT , monitored oil pressure can get a bearin problem.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've seen this problem a few times with the 3076... wiered


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

i think its might be because that they are all custom turbos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

5500$ spent this week








Got a couple of stuff going on right now .
The project just got a bigger hybrid turbo while ATP solve the other stuff .
Im tired of waiting on stuff that companies screw up.
My M/T ET DRAG tires are mounted 24.5 x 15 inch
AND my ET STREET 26x15 drag tires that dispeared with the postal service are now on the way .
I searced for them on the tracking system and found em on a stupid post office in Stockhol...
The dude told me he had a set of *"totaly worn out tires"* on the shelf .
I told him *"they are called slicks !...stupid fu*k!"*
*Arnold @ Pagparts are making me a Hybrid turbo thats propably ready in a couple of weeks *


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (DMmagazine)*

Some new stuff

Custom spec GT3076 from http://www.pagparts.com A/R 60 compressor 52trim with 0.86 housing with 90trim turbine








TIAL BOV from http://www.pagparts.com








And some other stuff from http://www.g-e-t.biz


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

Still playing with the ~small turbos eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its all good man. 
-Jeff


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Jefnes3)*

Scared of big ones








To small engine


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

yea ive been wondering the same about why u choose small turbo's and run a ton of boost when u could run lower boost with a bigger turbo...i understand that its a VR5 but you could still run a GT35R and if not that you surely could run a GT32R which would boost your power way above what u have already and it would be more reliable since you wouldn't be running as much boost...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (burtonguy567)*

Hi
The head will not flow better just because you got a bigger turbo.
Sure i will be in a better more efficient zone but my car didnt have high backpressure even with the 0.64 housing so i doubt it will have it with the 0.86.
The GT3076 will be in the ballpark for what my engine produces at 2bar of boost .
Good example is Robert Uhr.
He went 10.8 with 140mph GT3071 FWD saab .
When he switched to a GT35 he only managed to cut another 0.2 of that time and complained of a laggy turbo.
My KKK24 trapped 120ish with 0.41A/R exhaust housing @ a bit of 15psi of boost.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

bigger is not always better.. 
if only women will realize that...









my "friend" on his quest to make 350+ whp out of his 1.6 SOHC Civic has gont to a huge turbo (can't even remember what it is) for his 1.6L and does not build full boost till 5k. Sure it makes 260whp @ 9psi right now but only 2000 rpms of power is not fun on the street..
not trying to steal the thread I just completely agree with the OP..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 10:12 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (autocross16vrocco)*

Sneak preview of what´s up in the garage .
velocity tuned for 8000rpm peak .
More pics of the rest of the plenum tomorrow


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

is nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*

This one I have to pay money for, but its worth it! Wow wow wee waa!
More pics in a couple of hours.
Early fab pics of the rest of the plenum chamber looks like crap but hot regardless


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*
















bump to watch and props for building this 5cyl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Here is the new plenum.
Its cone shaped for more even distrubution.
Hard to see in the pictures but its actually going fron 110mm diam to 150mm diam. (US 4,4inch---->6inch
And its 530mm long =HUGE







(US 21,2inch)


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

looks a lot like the design i am going for with my vr6T







great choice


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (midnightbluegli)*

Here is the flange .
Port matched VS the cylinderhead .....all i can say is holy crap when it comes to miss matc on the OEM product .
I did som extra work on the injector bungs also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Plenum update.
Kone+stacks+endcap are now welded.
The TIG had a broken back cap and i didnt have the right weld rod for this but *PRO welder Mattias Olsson *managed to do this in my garage *WITH A BROKEN thumb *due to a saw accident







.
Im very satesfied with the result . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now i only have to cut the flange for the throttle body and put some bungs on/wire holder for TB .

Lower flange will be removed and adjusted because stuff like this tend to move a bit when you do a slappy pre work


































Some serious polishing is needed for this sucker


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

As long as it gets the job done, your not trying to be a show car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (RideVR6)*

performance comes first .....and performance is not the easy way because everything is harmonicly tuned for 5000-8000rpm .
Ther is only ONE WAY to make each lenght for example intake runner stack , cylinder head port area ,cam duration , exhaust manifol ´runner lenght .
and ist not the space efficient way


























































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:57 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Nice pics. Hey do you know if VW ever made a 20v VR5? I guess they have the 20v I5 which is cheaper to produce now...


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (phatvw)*

yes .
The launced the 10v in 1997-2001 and the switched to 20valve after 2001 .
The 20v is DBW and got vario cam so it might be a bit harder tu tune .


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_yes .
The 20v is DBW and got vario cam so it might be a bit harder tu tune .



Maybe for your tuner....








BTW: variable cam phase is pretty cool/useful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Maybe for your tuner....








BTW: variable cam phase is pretty cool/useful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff



Yes ....no VR tuners in sweden .








And you know how helpfull my german friends are








The HGP software is flwless for their setup but when you need to upgrade its 600$/hour
Or go to someone who need to do 10000$ R&D here were i live


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WISECO custom 81mm 8.0:1 piston has arrived.
We made them 8.0:1 just because i got MK4 gasket = piston CR will become 8.6:1 on my car and thats still pretty high for a 30psi+ monster .
Squish area removed and it got a huge cumbustion pit vs oem.
WISECO








OEM


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*









*vs.*









How come this time around the last cylinder intake runners look longer than the first... 
Did you compensate it inside the plenum? 
Even if you equalled the distance from the runner to the valve on all cylinders shouldn't the last cylinders be given less area/volume 
since they run the leanest with log intake manifolds? 
Or it's based on the cam theory you were talking about as well?
To me it just seems the last cylinders will be harder to get air as your manifold looks like its moving the air up 
instead of forcing it down(cone-shaped like before) for the last runners..
Just trying to learn more about this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 10:50 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (MiamiVr6T)*

I had a set of 284/260 11/10.7 cam shafts for that unit .
It was made for those cams .
I didnt like the loss of low end so i switched to longer runners late 2006 and put the other runner compensatet cams in = 245/240 and it worked wounders due to the fact that a 2.3L lack of low end TQ .

For 2007 (below) 245/240cams
The Stacks look longer due to the fact that the protrude in diffrent lenght to get the same distance VS the plenum reflective wall.
So they are made for compensatet cams and are 360mm/290mm and not 420mm/420mm as the oem mk3 or 390/260 like the cam compensated MK4
Its important to have atleast stack diam (80mm) as space vs the reflective wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But its a tricky picture


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Some stuff arrived today
First 
PAUTERS!!!!!!!!!!
70% weight of OEM rods







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 8K friendly









PAG PART special GT3076 with 60A/R compressor housing and 0.86 exhaust housing.
compared to 50A/R .64 
























MISC bling !








3.5inch RS4 maf looks small








TIAL silicone and TIAL BOV + alot of heat wrap . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

foffa me i ask what do you do for a living?
this is quite an expensive hobby hehe
I really dig your work, keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (Jonas_golf)*

i work at scania technical center .
I do not have much cash so i choose my performace parts carefully.
The same goes for distrubutors .
I use USRT and Pagparts for good affordable prices and fast shipping.
And their knowlage is priceless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And the rest is home made so that i dont have to cut corners like "bolt on" tuning parts often do


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

What do you do to compensate for the amount of heat the turbo puts into the air when it's running so inefficiently? I'm having major heat issues with my T3/T4 and don't want to go any higher without resolving it.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (whitevento)*

My turbo run very efficient .
E85 = low egt´s and low overall temps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And huge intercooler


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

Final mock up pics of the "cold side" parts .
UBER early mock up ...*sorry for the messy engine bay *
1lenum got a dent to get better clearace vs fuel rail









2:Beeeeds have been made to the boost piping.








3:Tial flange /BOV is mounted 








4:Intake got a new 5 inch velocity stack taking coold air from the front fender.
















5RE Port matching T25








6:AFTER Port matching T25








7RE porting the gate (silver paint = outer edge for the flap)








8:AFTER with marginal vs leaking gate flap 










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:27 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_My turbo run very efficient .
E85 = low egt´s and low overall temps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And huge intercooler









I'm still a little skeptical, your talking about 30+psi earlier. Looking at that compressor map for that turbo you'll be even further off into the land of hair driers than I am. I'd be interested to get some datalogs when you are all done if you don't mind e-mailing me the whole file. Keep the nice pics coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (whitevento)*

Hi

As long as your not under 68% efficiency the IAT´s will be as good as they can be .
Getting a bigger turbo will cause surge and will not deliver requested [email protected] so its not a good idea for a car thats used on the streets and will not produce power after 7500rpm even though redline is 8000rpm.
HP efficiency vs LB/min on alcohol is ~10.5xlbs/min = 500-550hp is available .










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 AM 11-26-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:45 AM 11-26-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2,5inch turbo compressor outlet .
Its a pain in the a** to make these edges on stainless steel on the short bent side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Waste gate mounted .
Made a new bracket for my 26psi!!!!!







gate 
















Coated manifold and i will put extra heat wrap on the manifold to keep all the energy inside the pipes.

















3.5inch 90mm DP in the background


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

hey foffa, very cool set-up!
quick question... why are you running an internal gate set-up in a high boost setting? do you find it spiking and/or creeping?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

Hi

Havent hade any problems with the 0.64 housing and the 0.86 will be less prone to spike/creep.

My reason for internal is 2 reasons.
1:Lack of space
2roblems with heavy external gate and hotspots will cause problems with tubular manifold.
99.9% of all broken manifolds /crack´s will appear were the external gate is mounted.
But a big external gate is great for boost ctrl .
But still internal seem to work great for me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Latest update
Final mock up!
Time to weld it all together!

1:Made a new 4inch inlet for the turbo
2:New bend on the big filter box 








Battery died in camera = only one pic
I will recive some v-band clamps for the downpipe in a couple of days ......they are neded to make the sucker more easy to mount on the car .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Gears and pistons arrived today.
The AP tuning gears with the additional extra micro polishing look like LEGO compared to sizzy OEM stuff
















Custom 8.0:1 pistons ....USED WITH MK4 gasket = 8.5:1 ish



















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:42 AM 12-4-2006_


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow.....wanna help fund my project?


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (T-Boy)*

Awesome stuff! Hows it coming?smaller pics


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Latest update

Solution for crank case breater is almost done.
Catch can with oil trap will be mounted for the crank case.
The crank shaft will get a crank scraper to reduce friction and oil mist in the crank case.
http://www.crank-scrapers.com
















AND im going to pic up a spare engine to mount my high rpm head to.
The engine is a N/A race VR5 engine that is almost brand new with a couple of hours on it WITH 284 duration N/A cams 

The build up will begin this weekend with removing the gear box from the bay and mount the AP tuning gears


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I just fu!¤#" hate K&N
I had some nasty dry crack on my 2 month old filter and got a new from warrany.
*8weeks waiting for the filter and the new on HAD DRY CRACKS STRAIGH OUT OF DA BOX*
















BUT i got the 2 small filters and 
my TIAL valve dust protection (red pre filter bag)
And my 3.5inch exhaust V-band connectors and flanges

And that stupid tiny pic hosting is down for da moment


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

















Start to build the crap this weekend.
Didnt buy the N/A race engine due to crazy high price on that shelf warmer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just lost my garage space 2days ago







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But ill guess ill build it at my fathers hous instead.

Right now im getting a new water cooler.
Its sharan BIG cooler vs the R32 cooler


----------



## LipeGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*








holy ****


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just lost my garage space 2days ago







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But ill guess ill build it at my fathers hous instead.

Right now im getting a new water cooler.
Its sharan BIG cooler vs the R32 cooler

Is the Sharan cooler the same as the Passat 3.6L/Toureg 3.2L unit?
At some point you're gonna do an external oil cooler right? Power steering cooler too?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Is the Sharan cooler the same as the Passat 3.6L/Toureg 3.2L unit?
At some point you're gonna do an external oil cooler right? Power steering cooler too?

The Sharan cooler is even bigger








And it fits the MK4 with some smaler adjustments of the plastic support.
Oil temp still seem to be fine with the R32 oil cooler








So ill keep it until i get problems with it.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_
The Sharan cooler is even bigger








And it fits the MK4 with some smaler adjustments of the plastic support.
Oil temp still seem to be fine with the R32 oil cooler








So ill keep it until i get problems with it.

Cool. pics and part numbers please so I can add it to the list:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2527099


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

But its a water cooler 
Do you still want it in you post?
But it will make the oil cooler more efficient due to heat reflection from the bigger core


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh sorry, I mis-read. thought you were talking about an oil cooler.
Still I am interested in any improvements to the oem cooling








Does the VR5 come with the secondary water radiator that sits on the passenger front bumper area like the VR6 cars? VF-engineering sells a thermostatically-controlled fan that fits onto that second radiator to improve efficiency.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

posted some part nr in 1.8T forum under my foffa2002 profile


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome! Bump so I can follow the progress.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VgRt6)*

I recived my cooler today.
its the sharan ....BUT NOT THE TROPIC MODEL















But i will recive the right one next week.
Here is a comparision pic OEM 1.8T/VR6 mk4 VS Sharan


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That rad is significantly taller than the OE one. How are you going to get that to fit inside the rad support?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

it acctually fits with a 1/4 inch left


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it acctually fits with a 1/4 inch left









I'll have to get me one of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

catch can
2 bungs for oil level , 1 for drain 2x20mm filter bungs and one 25mm inlet with oil trap walls inside.








4inch turbo inlet with gastank evac bung
"Race" Cooler mounted 








cooler comparision (3inch higher then OEM)








catch can and turbo 4" inlet/ outlet 2,5"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 









_Modified by [email protected] at 12:57 PM 11-13-2006_

Just to let you know if you dont put in a flex pipe in your exhaust you will be repplacing a cracked system very soon..


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

there is a flex pipe under the wrap








Check out the old pics before the wrap in the stage 4 post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I use 3,75" "truck" flex pipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Just to let you know if you dont put in a flex pipe in your exhaust you will be repplacing a cracked system very soon..


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*

you are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it coming


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Put em V-bands on yesterday.
4inch cone to 3.5inch








And now i can run open 3.5inch dumptube at my local track events








Put an extra bung on it also due to the fact that im uber paranoid about my exhaust manifold EGT temp sensor to brake and destroy my turbo.
E85 cars do not have EGT problems so measuring it in the downpipe will work fine with 100celcius compensation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Radiator upgrade is finished.
I started this upgrade last year with a couple of cut outs in the plastic fram and fitted R32 oil cooler and scoop for the intercooler that is mated to the caractere front spoiler.
So the setup is 

1:IC core size 3.5x24x14
2:The end caps are made to get more even distribution because air tend to take the easiest way .
3:Scoop to get ALL the air though the intercooler without taking other path and lowering efficiency
4:R32 oil cooler that get even better efficiency by all mods+ bigger radiator
5:90&95C Fan switch vs OEM 97&102C
6:Radiator core from sharan that is 3inch higher then OEM
7:Moved radiator 1inch closer to the intercooler to get better flow and more space for my huge intake plenum.
8:Lowerd fans 3inch to get better clearance vs plenum
Next on the mod list is R32 BIG thermostat housing with 70c fan switch.
And that is a free upgrade because im going to steel it from my fathers car and replace it with my small "arctic" thermo housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And Team V5-turbo welcomes new team mechanic Linnea









































And yes......i need to clean my front spoiler and intercooler.
But its the first time they see daylight since i blew my gear box in september










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:08 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Heavy duty hood sealing strip mounted due to the fact that my hood started to vibrate around 170mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









And here is the big thermostat euro R32 housing with the fat upper hose instead of tiny OEM V5/1.8T 38mm











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:30 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Opps! My bad.. Well atleast you all know I just started watching this thread.








Why does that flex pipe look so different?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

Trying to keep all the energy inside of the tubular manifold to get the best spool with the 0.86 exhaust housing and alcohol setup.

IT WAS A PAIN IN DA´"KHRAM" to put that shizzle on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

3,5inch turbo outlet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

rest of the 3,5inch downpipe with 2 v-band clamps because its wery hard to mount it and this saves time and gives easier "service" acces to the system.
And i can remove the 3.5-->3 connector and run full 3.5inch on the track


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

I can only imagine how much of a pain in the ass that was to wrap! Looks great tho!!
Quesition...
Why didnt you just get it ceramic coated?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

I got thermal coating on it.
Its like paint but seal semi good

And i will put thermal coating on the exhaust wrap also.
Thermo tech recomend that.

Thermo paint 10$ here in sweden
Coating = 300$


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

when u purchase parts, do u just buy stuff for a vr6 of the year your vr5 is and then have 1 of everything left over or do they make performance stuff specificaly for a vr5 ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

You can buy performace parts for Vr5 .
But i like to go extreme and do it better and put some thought behind it because im not limited by "it must fit all models to make money"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

but do vr6 parts have any fitment issues??
whats interchangable and whats not.

this is the first time i have ever seen a vr5. i have herd of them but never seen one. nice to see you building power out side the box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thermo paint 10$ here in sweden
Coating = 300$


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

80% done with the welding
100% not done with polishing and removing of internal burn through welds
120% paranoid about stuff that might come lose etc etc etc and wreck my engine + turbo + wallet
last picture before the shizzle is finished








My friend pro custom uber pro welder Mattias Olsson did this in his spare time .
I had to give him 200$ to even leave the house and help me








WTF ... but quality welding cost cash








And his not even serious when he help me .
He f!¤#" smokes ciggarets under the welding helmet








But still his worst "not even trying" type of weld better then 99.9% on the web










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:27 PM 2-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI (1.8TRabbit)*

Down pipe and exhaust manifold is niow coated + wraped + coated








Result 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif =More energy inside going to the spin the turbine
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif hot spots and more prone to crack.
BUT i have a spare copy unused of my manifold










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:55 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

On your tube manifold... 
are your runners equal length from the valves? or just from the motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*

i have MK4 Cam compensation.
They are unequall.
three are ~23inch ...the other three is 20inch








Same goes for the intake plenum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Uploaded an old 15psi low boost video with the GT3076.
Its with the old 3.94 R&P and its me and my friend doing a traction test by pushing 2nd gear from 1000rpm a couple of days after mounting the stage4 kit in early 2006 and going to 133mph 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss8w_KWZs_o

Im sorry that i dont have anything else then this but with 30psi and 3.38 R&P i broke my boxes after 2runs ...... 2 times















So i just have the time slips from the 0-125mph runs from that one
But its pretty crazy with 0-125 in ~10 sec vs this test that still is a high 11sec on quartermile but looks like it standing still comparing to how it performed on 30 psi vs 15psi










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:45 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Huge intake with 4.5inch tubing.
3.75inch maf looks small








6,5inch Velocity stack inside and 4inch turbo inlet and 6,5inch ilet stack for the bucket sucking air from the front fender outside the engine bay.

























Pro custom Mattias Olsson http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















Ill post some plenum pics later tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Tried to do this one after every rule in the book.
And still try to get it to fit.
8000rpm with em 245/240 or 260/256cams shoulden be any problem








Runner lenght = 340MM from rear bank valve.
Internal huge stacks so real runner lenght is hidden inside.
Perfect angle for best gas speed.
Plenum is coned shape for good distrubution for all cylinders.
Huge plenum to calm down the pulses.
And reflective wall got same lengh vs the velocity stack opening to get the most out of the reflective pulse so the plenum is tilted

























_Modified by [email protected] at 10:38 AM 2-17-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:43 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mob phone video i got from a friend.
8K 1.8T vs 8k Vr5
warm up race from 2005








The 1.8T MK4 hit 11.24/130mph later that day and i had a clutch faliure








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjAvpAdUZ34


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
He f!¤#" smokes ciggarets under the welding helmet











LOL Awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

35psi Project is put on hold for the moment.
How for long i cant say at the moment because it depend on how fast i can revice new parts.
All tests are cancelled due to 10k$ gearbox "trouble".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Getting alot of IM about 35psi progress and whats up with my Uber gear box.

Oh man!
Another 1000$ before this gearbox hell is over.
Im waiting for a new locksleeve from AP for the thirdgear.
Pulling all gears of shaft to machine both shaft and 3rd gear








I have cancelled all early shows and trackdays for 2007.
A year long upgrade falls on its knees due to a 5$ lock sleeve.
Man im so saad that i could cry because the team cant defend the title on the phatest VW streetcar competition of the year








And the gearbox is out of the car again and will be taken to a machine shop to machine inputshaft and third gear.
Then i just need to mount the crap again and hold my thumbs that it will hold up.
Bwtf do i need to mention that i lost my garage before christmas so i did this gear box pull on flat ground at my parents house








A simple job that becomes a weekend project.








Life feels like crap for the moment so im glad that companies like http://www.drcamshafts.com http://www.pagparts.com and http://www.usrallyteam.com help me with my project.
Dont wanna sound like an ashole but wery often even on products in 3000$+ class in US it seem to be standard to have to do a little extra machining on it









BWTF here is a big tb



















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Did you brake the plenum into a round tube on your intake manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

Low boost run. 
~15Psi and ~400Whp on 17" slicks and still spinning tires 
3rd and 4th gear pull and you can really hear the 8000rpm in 3rd and passing in 4th ~130-135Mph 

M/T ET drag will be used when im not on pump fuel and have more the double the boost and ~150Whp more 

Enjoy ... that 3rd gear 8000rpm far off in the picture is giving goose bumps on my arm and passing camera in the 4th gear ~7000rpm 

Turn the F!"#¤ volume up! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf1bxDQnzWU


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds awesome


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Did you brake the plenum into a round tube on your intake manifold?

yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
yeah

What?
The plenum is a 12v base with cut of runners with welded stacks on to it.
Plenum chamber is made by "cone" program and plasma cute and the rolled in a machin to a cone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Uber anti climax as usuall ....








Ive now tested 21Psi with a petrol file i had last year but on 4bar FPR and bigger injectors i managed to get the correct scaling for a moderate boost file on alcohol for todays test.

Car is sick and pulling on 4th gear on slicks i did* 81-119MPh in 3 sec flat *with my co-driver controlling the highway test gear.
This is great!!!!!!!!
Imagine 8-12psi more and 0-125 in 9 sec is no impossible on slicks du to the fact tha i can do 0-100 in 7.6sec on drag slicks!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bwtf to the anit climax ....... I LOST MY $$$$$ additional EGT probe








I had it mounted before the turbo inlet and the 2nd probe after the inlet.
The 1st on were just mounted ha got loose and got lost on the high way with a 1/4 inch hole








I managed to put a M14 plug in it but its NTP coil so i need to wait until wednes day for new stuff from http://www.pentronic.se

By the way ...... car is still making max power at maximum rpm = 8000








425Whp @ 21psi untuned



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:40 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i wasn't knocking it man, i was just asking because of the lines on the inside of the plenum looked like they were put there by a finger brake then the outside was sanded for a nice finish. Nice welds by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_i wasn't knocking it man, i was just asking because of the lines on the inside of the plenum looked like they were put there by a finger brake then the outside was sanded for a nice finish. Nice welds by the way

Hi , I didnt think you were knocking it.
I didnt understand the question.
From sweden ya know









The outside is untuched.
lines on the inside might be due to reflection from the flash.








They are barley noticeble IRL .
But its made by roller principe so it should be "round"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR5-T STAGE V 35PSI ([email protected])*

Hi
Here is my STAGE V VR-T MK4 chassi.

1:TT-Rear bars are mounted with M10 Weld nu that is welded on oposite side = you need to remove frame to do this.
reason that i didnt just put normal nut is that the welde i put around the weld nut is strenghtning the entire outer chassi pice vs the bar.
I managed to do a very nice strong pice but didnt capture it on camera








2:TT-Rear bars Inner mounting point is acctually my front down pipe cross bar bracket.
I put 2 M10 weld nuts on it and just drille a hole thru existing bar.
So for other doing same mode you can use any bar as cross section for inne mounting points .
And i did an additional cross over bar .
Rear = TT
Middle = TT
Front = just some custom steel bar in correct type of material for tha job.

















3:
Here you can see my 3.5inch down pipe and bracket.
Its using oem exhaust mounts in front also









4:
Over view with 3.5 inch exhaust i buil last weekend.
Its acctually only 20lbs
























5:Stuff mounted on chassi
TT-Bushings used









6:
Vogtland springs mounted.
But the kit seem soft vs my H&R kit ?!?!?!!?















Need to do some street testing but gear box is out of the car so i cant test now .
Spring design is totaly differen vs the H&R kit.









7: changed rear bushings and did some touch up of rear axle.
Its 9 years old ya know
















8:Over view of my 312mm rear disc 
just did a custom bracket last year.
Will do read powder coat on R32 calipers both front and back later tthis year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Test assembley of my 1000Hp fuel system!
870cc X 5 injectors = 4,35Litre per minute 
And this need to be deliverd at 6bar fuel pressure due to uber high boost pressure.
And a single 044 can only deliver 3,3Litre per minute at 5bar so 4,35Litre at 6bar is way beyond its capacity.
Thats why i boosted my fuel system with some new stuff from USRT
Its uber stealth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One 044 pump mounted intank to feed 2 Walbro 255Lph .
Ive mounted it behind the wall panel in the trunk of my Jetta Mk4.
I used the OEM passage way for the hose routing.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow nice stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now hurry up and put that thing back together so we can see some more videos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_Wow nice stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now hurry up and put that thing back together so we can see some more videos









Hi my custom straight cut gears from AP tuning seem to have been delayed.
Ill guess due to waterfest etc
Ill call USRT today and see if he have recived em from APT


----------



## ARRR Matey 32 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keep up the good work mang. My fav. is the manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ARRR Matey 32)*

I think my custom AP-tuning gear kit went out from USrallyteam tonight








Bwtf while awaithing the stuff and praying that ill make it to the last track event at the 1st of september








Short movie of low rpm boost build 
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=6cfx4lj


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Im gonna go over the border to see you guys some day. Giving up your hope and dream is not an option for you Foffa. After all this years.. All honour to you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

1st of september
http://www.bilsport.se 
Stockholm (Närmare Strängnäs)
Kom dit för det kommer bli ett bra event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ska själv till action meet 7 Augusti för att titta


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Soooooooooooooooon








AP-tuning custom uber special gear kit









Thanks to USRT and AP-tuning

Arrived Abroad, August 02, 2007, 8:05 pm, SWEDEN 
Into Foreign Customs, August 02, 2007, 8:05 pm, SWEDEN 
International Dispatch, August 01, 2007, 10:42 am, KENNEDY AMC 
Enroute, August 01, 2007, 10:41 am, JAMAICA, NY 11499 
Enroute, July 31, 2007, 5:04 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19153 
Acceptance, July 31, 2007, 3:37 pm, HADDON HEIGHTS, NJ 08035 
Electronic Shipping Info Received, July 28, 2007


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Soooooooooooooooon








AP-tuning custom uber special gear kit









Thanks to USRT and AP-tuning

Arrived Abroad, August 02, 2007, 8:05 pm, SWEDEN 
Into Foreign Customs, August 02, 2007, 8:05 pm, SWEDEN 
International Dispatch, August 01, 2007, 10:42 am, KENNEDY AMC 
Enroute, August 01, 2007, 10:41 am, JAMAICA, NY 11499 
Enroute, July 31, 2007, 5:04 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19153 
Acceptance, July 31, 2007, 3:37 pm, HADDON HEIGHTS, NJ 08035 
Electronic Shipping Info Received, July 28, 2007 


details on gears please.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I would double check the assembly of the transmission before you run it. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I would double check the assembly of the transmission before you run it. Just a word to the wise.









Doing it together with rally company http://www.dli-teknik.se here in sweden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Recived package today.
4th gear is missing. 








Will have to cancell all 0-160mph contests this year.
Might do a try on OEM box 1st of september.
Might last 1/4th of a mile if im lucky and do low bost ~17psi or so








Next quartermile track event is in May 2008


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Managed to get hold of 4th gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cancelled my father vacation








So car is going to be put together again and i really hope that ill manage to both dyno and do the last quarter mile event of the year.

But i dont have any street slick for street boost raising.
So i need to try 30psi on the dyno due to 22psi+ just spinn tires way beaoynd 125mph


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Baaaah!
Box still appart due to local VW shop didnt recive the correct bearing ive orderd


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I <3 following this thread. you are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Back from short vacation.
Recived correct brearing ....finally







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









BUT i dont have a reverse gear due to the problem earlier with a pice of metall killing 1st , 3rd and off course reverse due to the fact that both 1st and reverse share same gear on inputshaft.

And i use very long first gear = 74Mph
And that require special reverse gear.

Now i need to get hold of AP-tuning and pray that they have it in stock and can do some over night shipping = 5 working days to sweden.
Competition is just 2 weeks away so when gear arrive i have 5-6 days to tune engine , adjust front suspension and wheel angle























*EDIT : Managed to get hold of Mike at AP-tuning and he will ship me a 2.68 reverse gear first thing on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And then its up to USPS *

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:59 AM 8-18-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:04 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Just watching


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Emron)*

Do you ever stop dumping money into that car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_Do you ever stop dumping money into that car?

Its my hobby







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And i got ~50-60% of at most stuff and the rest is made by me.
More power = more sponsor cash.

But still i bet i put ~500$ in this car each month


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

7 days left before last EDPS event 2007.
Reverse gear is shipped 5 days ago but without tracking nr so i dont know were it is








*
End of season 2007 ...............Sorry







*

Will do some other stuff instead.
1:Rough base tuning on 109octane
2:N/A dyno on 109 octane on my other car with similar setup.
3yno on rough base map to know how the new fuel system works.

Propably lates september


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I would be very interested to see a dyno plot of before and after with your stock cams and your custom grinds.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Recived gear today





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I put the box together shimed it and now i have mounted the box to the engine and did its now sitting in the engine bay









i have 4 days to tweek the ecu , do wheel alignement and some test driving.
The car has been an empty sheel since i blew my last box i early June this year so i need to double check everything


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## f[email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Have gone from empty body to test drive in ~hour.
Engine have been in another garage.
I really hope that my other garage friends havent playd the "nut inside plenum" on me









And with many new parts ill guess i have forgot 100 things like rags in IC piping and stuff like that









ill try to make a movie of the start up...might be a nice kaboom


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its alive








3 days before last EDPS quarter mile event.
That 3.5 inch exhaust is loud at cold start








I need to put a bigger muffler on it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGysYkKrEK4


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Car is now ready for first real quartermile testing with this setup.
Everything is new and totally untested and ecu is untuned.
And the track isnt even prepped








When i did the 1/8th mile i mid May 2007 i spun tires on 26* ET street untill 98mph the it started to hook
















And dilemma no:3 
I tested the car on the free way and 22psi is what i can hook after 120mph and then i have 10:1 AFR
















Then i made another boost program on the greddy and added 60% instead of the 40% and i didnt even make the car get any grip in 4th gear.








Sputter and flutter due to uber rich AFR and tires just cant hook even at 125mph+ .
But boost logg show that 60% on the greddy profec II is ~26.5-27,5Psi of boost and i got a split second look at the AFR and it was 11.0:1 so its possible that the car might make it down the track tomorrow









I have no expectation due to lack of ability to tune on street.
Need to put it on hub dyno this winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

http://www.bilsport.se/events/...kholm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

What a day









Nothing worked but the day was a totall sucsess for a first test drive








Nothing were like i thought it was boost and track regarding









Track = 60FT prep rest pure asfalt 
Problem for me when driving new setup.

1st run on *22psi boost and 9psi MT ET street 26**
60Ft 4,8sec















Set of time tree so time sucked with 20sec 1/4th mile
Car booged and died due to great track bite 
*1/8th mile 101Mph 
1/4th mile 128Mph*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2nd run on *25psi boost and 9psi MT ET street 26**60Ft 2.1sec








Great grip car bogged and died and the missfired due to full throtle from 3000rpm
*1/8th mile 102mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








1/4th mile 131mph*

Trying to be smart and i didnt understand how car would react i put 28psi of boost and 15psi in tires and this gave me NO BOGGING but i totaly lost grip way past 1/8th mile and nothing worked .
Set of time tree again so time sucked with 20sec 1/4th mile
3rd run
Check this out 
* 1/8th mile only 95mph *
Due to all problems.
But after 1/8th mile th 28psi pulled like crazy and i gained 37mph .
*WTF















1/4th mile 132MPh with that crappy launch and such low 1/8th mile *
Ok 
*time for grand finale*
I know that 8psi is what tire pressure shold be due to non prep after 60ft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Boost is set to 30psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Launch rpm is set to 7000rpm not to bogg at start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4th run
*DRIVESHAFTS went







*
But im so happy with a non tuned car running 10:1 AFR








Now im going to tune the car and put the big maf housing on and get some race drive shafts .

Updating with movies.









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:59 AM 9-1-2007_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:01 AM 9-1-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:01 AM 9-1-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*Video *

102 1/8th mile /130Mph 1/4th mile
i F-up time three so it only show 208Kmh trap = 130mph 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwsN-_Nw5pI*












_Modified by [email protected] at 12:42 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

Unreal


----------



## foffa20[email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Some more short videos from Daniel.T
Burn out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kS3d5A2F2s
Here is the launch were i had sick wheel spin and when i shifted to 2nd car were at wery low rpm and just drowned in fuel and then tires just lost traction again







.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn_B7Jnn4xU
Drive shafts take vacation when i finally turn up the boost and lower pressure in tires 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXKCyxcvbbo



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I thought the European chip-tuning community was spot-on? Why the fueling issues?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Looking good Fredrik!








For a moment there I thought it was an Audi engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I thought the European chip-tuning community was spot-on? Why the fueling issues?

New larger injectors from RC so i just picked a tune for my 100mm maf that were semi finished.
But i didnt have good idle and with 2 days from empty chassie to finished car i didnt have any time to do anything better.
So i used that file i just picked a MAF hosing that had idle .
3,5 one from 2005 setup.
When it hit 5 volt it goes in last fuel table = uber rich safe zone .
Only reason why it works with 15M/S from 4000rpm to 80000rpm is due to the flat TQ curve.
it has the ugly 10:1 AFR constant http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jettin123 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I look forward to seeing the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (jettin123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettin123* »_I look forward to seeing the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Waiting on a homie to send me some new shafts and hubs so that i can go and pre dyno.
In sweden with *worlds most hi tech post office *it takes a f!#"¤ 4 days to ship a box








so ~20/9 when my pay check arrives ill go and pre dyno before tuning .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here is something i need to solve.
Due to removed spare tire and rear seat car is get a light rear end and get ~1.5inch higher then normal due to less strees on the "dead coil" area in rear spring.
This is crap .
2inch is Way to much chassie movement and i need a Golf MK4 rear spring instead to keep it in seated mode even with spare tire and rear seat removed.
I acctually had full gastank and its still high.
So....who sell highest rear spring rate for Golf MK4 
Just OEM style replacements ?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shine will make you any spring rate you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Some nice pics from http://www.mek.nu
Deep blue colour and he uses this :The Equipment I use is an Nikon D200, Nikon 80-200, Tamron 28-75, tokina 12-24 and a SB-800 
Launching at EDPS Malmby
Great traction







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















































_Modified by [email protected] at 8:04 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow ....talk about fast delivery from http://www.raxles.com
Talked to them last week and i had this box outside my door today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pure porn with bullet proof life time warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW 02M



























_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fast shipping and great prices combined with propably the best customer support ive ever recived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
USRT 








And wtf´s up in foffas garage


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.dli-teknik.se






























































for both 02A/02j and 02M


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

If you run that, I hope you have better luck than Billy is having right now.
Was at his shop Saturday watching them install a CM twin disc that didn't fit.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
for both 02A/02j and 02M


Looking good Fredrik,how much did that set you back?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_If you run that, I hope you have better luck than Billy is having right now.
Was at his shop Saturday watching them install a CM twin disc that didn't fit.









Hi
We had same problem with CM















Thats why i use this product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Looking good Fredrik,how much did that set you back?

Hi about 2K for full kit including flywheel.
But its SKr to $.
So if i had the sachs parts sent from US sachs dealer it would have been better price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Extra strenght.
600hp tend to try to push the diff out of the casing










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:23 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok
Here are first pics of new intercooler setup.
i re-did some thing from last system and tried to use very trick ive found in the test lab at work.
*Problem 1:*
With 50mm turbo outlet you dont want to go to 70mm that hot side piping size is on a short distance and you dont want to have a crappy 90* bend that way to short just like most aftermarket companies put on their kits.
Horrible Lshaper thing








*70mm piping is minimum on that side to keep correct gas speed at 600hp*
I found a cast pice at wotk that went from 50mm to 70mm in a 90* bend.
It was huge but i manged to get it and keep the 7* maximum "area change" angle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Problem 2:*
You dont want alot of bends , sharp bends OR lots of crappy silicone hoses with bad edges that hurt flow.
Ive managed to go with a 70mm pipe over the engine in a 45* angle aming for passenger side head ligth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then going past he headligt with small bends and adding the intercooler pipe as far up as i could to get to things.
*One *for having shorter piping with inlet high up on IC.
*two* You dont want inlets to be at same height on both side due to air distrubution shall be over entire core.
Air always takes the easiest path.
Super flow vs less flow but better cooling









Problem 3
You dont want area differences.
And having the 7* rule not going to apply on end tanks you need to make em as good as possilbe without going to big.
Nice radius with good flow vs small area change








I went with cutting up pipes to keep BEST bends possible and to get almost no crappy area change with superb distrubution.

problem 4
Cold side of IC could have went with 70mm.
BUT TB is over bore 76mm so why go with another crappy area change when you basicly already have F!"¤# it up with first IC hot side end tank.
So go with ´the same area as you TB and you got a win win situatuion.
No area change and less resistance.
So i went with 76mm before tb

And of course all pipe are made as short as possible.
And my rotings are as short as they could get.
I acctually removed atleast 700mm so the new larger IC piping is basibly the same area but with better flow , less resistance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Problem 5
Most intercoolers are just mounted behind the front bumper without any type of air straighner or air scoop keeping the air from taking the easy path again......and easy path is not trough the cooling fins of interccoler.
So to get best possible cooling i reused last years front scoop for ic and its press fit on my Caractere making all air go throught the intercooler bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

taste of what to come in a couple of weeks

























And now the 02M is welded for extra strenght ....WHAT welded!??!!?








Aint 02m supa dupa carbon magnezium zhizzle ?
Not its just aluminium








Another vortex myth is busted 
And the plate is bolted on to keep it together instead of cracking the case.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff Fred! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*70mm piping is minimum on that side to keep correct gas speed at 600hp*

My outlet on the T04S compressor has an ID of ~51mm (2") same as yours so what I did was the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Now onto some interesting intercooler piping information.
Pick your power goal.For me I am @ 800hp which I will use a conservative value of 1.5 to get the approximate cfm.You can use whatever other values you can find out there.Some use 1.2,others use 1.7
*800hp ~= 1200cfm*
Now you want to keep the velocity of the air travelling through the intercooler piping below 0.4 Mach = 0.4 (1128 ft/s) = 451.2 ft/s.So what good is this information without any formula's?Well lets calculate the Velocity of air inside of 2" pipe,2.5" pipe & 3" pipe.
Velocity = (cfm value/ Area of piping)
*@ 2" we have:*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 916.7 ft/s > 0.4 Mach








*@ 2.5" we have :*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2.5" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 586.7 ft/s ...close but still > 0.4 Mach
*@ 2.75" we have:*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2.5" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 484.8 ft/s ~= 0.4 Mach
*@ 3" we have :*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((3" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 407.4 ft/s < 0.4 Mach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a 2" ferrule welded onto the compressor,from there I am going to have a 2" ---> 2.5" transition piece of aluminum pipe welded onto the other ferrule and follow through with 2.5" (64mm) all the way to the intercooler.From the intercooler to the throttle body I will use 3" (76mm) since the ferrule on my throttle body is 3" and it meets the requirements specified.

You can see it @ the bottom of Page 6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

I love these kind of threads, keep it up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

Here is the full kit
*Short fat turbo inlet pice with diverter valve inlet* 
turbo inlet in 4.25inch
*Two long pices in upper part of picture* 
in 2.75 inch turbo hot side going over engine with the nice cast part from turbo outlet going from 2inch to 2.75 inch.
Big diff internally and making to horrible silicone conectors look even more silly.








This is made to make HP using small angle and big radius out of turbo. 
*Hot side inlet tank for ic* 
2.75 inch cone to a 3inch big radius tank for gettin good flow combined with good tank area.
Not to big but very smooth and deliver air high up in core for more even flow.
*Cold side tank*
3inch tank with smooth radius for maximum flow without making area to big when trying to keep the smooth angle.
Middle mounted outlet for great flow and trying to get best air distrubution .
*Cold side oulet and diverter valve outlet*
3inch piping with huge radius.
Yes im back to 710N








Entire kit only use 5 silicone conectors with smoothe hump on the pipe instead of the tupe of machined hump i used last year.
This shall be more flow friendly accoring to tests made on connectors


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am speechless


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah just plain wowed


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is that TINY nipple for your DV? What is that 3/4" or 1" dia?
I am ~quite surprised given the piping size theory you often speak of.
How exactly do you plan to flow ~900cfm through that?
(rhetorical question)
Its no wonder you don't like big turbos, you cant keep them spooled
between shifts.









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dont you think thats a bad design for your hot side end tank? especially considering that part is shrouded on your car?
are you going to put internal baffling to redirect flow to the area of the IC that will actually get proper air flow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Is that TINY nipple for your DV? What is that 3/4" or 1" dia?
I am ~quite surprised given the piping size theory you often speak of.
How exactly do you plan to flow ~900cfm through that?
(rhetorical question)
Its no wonder you don't like big turbos, you cant keep them spooled
between shifts.








-Jeffrey Atwood

When tested on the track i acctually had to shim my TAIL i used to have because you dont want to EMPTY the entire system.
Just enough air shall be relased to that it dont surge.
So the 710N is back on the car after seeing the Claus Aichberger test on how much you shall acctually release when shifting.

Show me one 3300Lb C2 car with traps over 130Mph+ at 22-25psi








Now with the AP-tuning box out of the car its time to track test att 30psi and then 35psi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_dont you think thats a bad design for your hot side end tank? especially considering that part is shrouded on your car?
are you going to put internal baffling to redirect flow to the area of the IC that will actually get proper air flow?










Hi , The Caractere spoiler got ~4inch deep inlet conected to the IC shroud.
So its a concept of 
Short piping (got ~12-15inches shorter with high inlet)
And getting the distrubution of air to the maximum without re-directing of flow.

Its basicly a copy of our lab tests.
But as always in the automotive industri we just mount what fits on our cars.









But i have custom rebar so i can go all out on this project


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Show me one 3300Lb C2 car with traps over 130Mph+ at 22-25psi









Its only a matter of time and $$$$ Fredrik.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
Its only a matter of time and $$$$ Fredrik.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What gearbox will you use ?


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Still running the Quaife 6 speed box.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Still running the Quaife 6 speed box.

finally put this Peloquin hybrid 4-motion box together








Strenghted diff housing
No i just hope its ok and i didnt screw anything up.
And that its not leaking oil .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And just because im bored








*Stage 1* : Mitsu 15T TD04 "220hp" turbo made 280Whp
Made *13,[email protected]* full weight on street tires @ 15psi








*Stage 2* KKK24 volvo S60R turbo and Volvo S60R injectors made 320Whp on a 300Hp turbo did *12,[email protected]*









*Stage 3* KKK24 volvo S60R turbo and Volvo S60R injectors made 360Whp on a 300Hp turbo did *12,[email protected]*
This is were i started to do alcohol








Re-built intake plenum and ditched the 284*
Ended up with a failed Sachs race clutch after 2 runs








*Stage 4* 
GT3076 0.50/ 0.64 propably max what i should put on a car thats considerd "street fun". 
30psi ~4000rpm and blew a bunch of boxes in just 2 weeks.
Never track tested. 








*Stage 5* GT3076 0.60/0.86 MK4 stage 2 cams and new plenum .
[email protected]+ .
Pretty fun.








Blew 2 AP boxes in 14 days each on low boost.
Did a track test with 4 runs on low boost.
*130MPh+ traps and 103mph 1/8th mile trap with 6-8psi left for next year.*









*Stage 6* 02M tranny , new flow calculated boost piping , new intercooler.
















Pics in a week









And i really need to clean that F!#"¤ engine bay up.
But with all crap clutches and crappy gearboxes going in and out with 14 days appart its not top priority








_Modified by [email protected] at 5:36 AM 12-19-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:35 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Show me one 3300Lb C2 car with traps over 130Mph+ at 22-25psi










Well you went 130 at more then 22lbs you made 600 at 30lbs..
but i did go 122 on 22lbs on the ap tranny and clutch issues as well.. as soon as i get the clutch issues fixed im sure i will go 123-124 on 22lbs.. give me a 630cc file from c2 and im sure i will go 126+


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_
Well you went 130 at more then 22lbs you made 600 at 30lbs..
but i did go 122 on 22lbs on the ap tranny and clutch issues as well.. as soon as i get the clutch issues fixed im sure i will go 123-124 on 22lbs.. give me a 630cc file from c2 and im sure i will go 126+

But you got MK3 ?
Its 350lb lighter ?
So it should trap atleast 130mph at 22lbs with 2.8Litre motor.
Remember myengine is only 2.3L and car is 350lb heavier








So at same boost you will have huge advantage.
I bet your car will make atleast 130mph trap at 22lb´s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do they have a MK3 630 file ready ?
With my 870cc file at 4bar i have no clue what to do when i max out em










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:30 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_
Well you went 130 at more then 22lbs you made 600 at 30lbs..
but i did go 122 on 22lbs on the ap tranny and clutch issues as well.. as soon as i get the clutch issues fixed im sure i will go 123-124 on 22lbs.. give me a 630cc file from c2 and im sure i will go 126+

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The 630cc file should be good for close to 30 psi, I saw 70% duty cycle @ 7000 rpms on the 630s with 24 psi.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So at same boost you will have huge advantage.

Yeah I would think so, sinister is also running a T72 to your GT3076.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much will it cost me to get the "4Motion - hybrid" parts custom made Foffa? I mean, I guess im gonna need the same stuff, and you have already done it. So if you could give me an estimate, I can buy the stuff from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_How much will it cost me to get the "4Motion - hybrid" parts custom made Foffa? I mean, I guess im gonna need the same stuff, and you have already done it. So if you could give me an estimate, I can buy the stuff from you.
















Hi
Its just one of piece.
I do not have time to make another.
Sorry.
But check out bildelsbase.se and find a sharan or alhambra FWD 02M box instead http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But you got MK3 ?
Its 350lb lighter ?
So it should trap atleast 130mph at 22lbs with 2.8Litre motor.
Remember myengine is only 2.3L and car is 350lb heavier








So at same boost you will have huge advantage.
I bet your car will make atleast 130mph trap at 22lb´s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do they have a MK3 630 file ready ?
With my 870cc file at 4bar i have no clue what to do when i max out em









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:30 AM 12-19-2007_

yea mk3 but not that much lighter, i went liquid to air intercooler which added alot of weight..im about 250-300 lbs lighter..
mk3 630cc file is not out yet..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_
yea mk3 but not that much lighter, i went liquid to air intercooler which added alot of weight..im about 250-300 lbs lighter..
mk3 630cc file is not out yet..

Yes
Its like ive added alot.
HUGE radiator , full 3.5inch system , extra adjustable strut towers , huge boost piping and intercooler , huge tubular mani.
And all of the additional 13" rototr front and 12,5 inch rear disc.
Additional heavy duty subfram , and additional front and rear Sway Bar .
The car OEM weight 3100Lb
When i last checked it it were 3450lb
race ready its like 3300lb + me .

These VR MK4´s are way to heavy.
Just like Daniels VR6 4-motion MK4 thats even heavier then my Bora


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*Stage 6* 02M tranny , new flow calculated boost piping , new intercooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

while awaiting the rcs stuff i orderd a clutch just to be able to drive the car.
looks like this















US company are shipping out a new one.
Dont know who to blame.
Postal office OR US company who shupped in pizza box size box for a 22lb part








waiting for new delivery from US

















then i needed some new 8x18" AR1´s 
5x100 but was 5x120















then i recived 5x100 7x17"








http://www.gummihuset.se suck KHRAM

















But *REFLEX GTI *here from vortex did a fast no huzzle delivery of my new rear spring kit.
coil over style adjustable *ground contro*l stuff with rock hard springs







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*great service from steven aka reflexgti just like when i got my camber plates from him last







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif summer*








But as for the rest i dont know what to say.
I wanna puke every time some retards send my broken , incorrect or just plain stupid stuff that dont do what it should








I take stuff like this as insult










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:04 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

Glad to see the project is still going.. i will be coming back out again too with a smaller turbo and hopefully better ets and mph..shotting for 126 on the 440 file and ~130 on the 630 file if i ever get it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_Glad to see the project is still going.. i will be coming back out again too with a smaller turbo and hopefully better ets and mph..shotting for 126 on the 440 file and ~130 on the 630 file if i ever get it

Smaller turbo ?
Why ?
to much lag for street use ?
what are you gonna buy now ?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Smaller turbo ?
Why ?
to much lag for street use ?
what are you gonna buy now ?

no i had a 72mm but ended up blowing a seal and getting shaft play..so instead of rebuilding it im going with a dual ball bearing 66mm borg warner extended tip front with a garrett rear(some guy makes them), or a precision 67mm dual ball bearing..should be about the same power and spool, im going tangental housing this time and a .96 instead of my on ceneter .81...
the 72 was great on the street i dont htink i really had to much lag, 3rd and 4th gear usually posative boost by 4k full boost by about 4600 ish


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Extra strenght.
600hp tend to try to push the diff out of the casing









_Modified by [email protected] at 10:23 AM 11-22-2007_

Did you get the 4wd or 2wd diff?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Recived my 8x15 ET33 wheels from *www.dli-teknik.se*
Finally i can use correct 8 inch wide wheel instead of my OEM spare tire 6x15 that is whay to small and made my *M/T ET STREET 26.5" *lose valuble grip at the track.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for nice and affordable *RIAL 8x15*" from http://www.dli-teknik.se
*"the company that deliver what you requested" *


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Whats the bore and stroke of a stock 2.3vr5?
How high are you revving?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Whats the bore and stroke of a stock 2.3vr5?
How high are you revving?

Same as VR6
81x90,3
8000this year
8200 next year to hit 135mph+ in 4th gear on the quartermile


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Same as VR6
81x90,3
8000this year
8200 next year to hit 135mph+ in 4th gear on the quartermile

Based on your 4.24 final drive ratio, your gonna have to reach 8K RPM to trap at that speed.
Have you plotted out your gear ratios/speeds to figure out where you will physically be on the track? I think you'll be way past your peak HP/torque too early - trying to ride out 4th gear a such hi RPM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Based on your 4.24 final drive ratio, your gonna have to reach 8K RPM to trap at that speed.
Have you plotted out your gear ratios/speeds to figure out where you will physically be on the track? I think you'll be way past your peak HP/torque too early - trying to ride out 4th gear a such hi RPM.

Hi
Car got 600Hp between 7000-7800rpm
TQ peak is at 6200rpm
Power never drop but it flat out.
This is in 4th gear
24,[email protected]= 128mph
[email protected]= 135

Last year i hit My 130MPh traps in 3rd on low boost setting.
Will add another 6psi this year


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice numbers how much is peak torque?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Not so much due to small displacement
[email protected]
450WTQ 5200-6600rpm


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thats A decent amount of TQ. Its when it happens that makes the difference.
[email protected] = 565whp
Nice ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Last year i hit My 130MPh traps in 3rd on low boost setting.
Will add another 6psi this year










That wasn't with the DRP 02M gearbox with a 4.2 final drive ratio was it?
I have a huge problem with excessive torque - 700nm/500 ft-lb. I'm gonna try the Eurospec dual diaphragm clutch with a full face steel disc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
That wasn't with the DRP 02M gearbox with a 4.2 final drive ratio was it?
I have a huge problem with excessive torque - 700nm/500 ft-lb. I'm gonna try the Eurospec dual diaphragm clutch with a full face steel disc. 

That was the 3.24 02J i used last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got my RIAL 8x18 today!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Talk about quality difference vs the ASA AR1´s .
YOU CANT COMPARE RIAL vs ASA








Black coated inner and black coated wheels surface and 100% UBER finish on the outer silver coat.
Im glad i went to http://www.DLI-teknik.se again after the other wheel company sent me those AR1´s with awful finish and incorrect bolt pattern.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to DLI teknik again.










And found something cool att http://www.turbocenter.se
Got this VP race fuel alcohol oil with candy smell WTF















What ever happend to that 5th backstreet boy ?
Works at VP ?
But its for alcohol/meth cars to lube the fuel system.
25$ for this and you just use 1 cap for each full tank os E85


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

e85 is not even available in NJ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Adding another company to my.
* "Do not give this company you money"*
http://www.bilmodecenter.se
Gave me same stuff that i had whe ni orderd harder spring rate and then ripped me of on 90$ on the refound


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_




















How loud is this setup in the car?
Im doing the same thing but pumps will be boost staged and will probably be underneath the rear of the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Its ok .
the 044 intank is noticable at primeing.
Same goes for the 2 loud trunk mounted walbros inline .
As soon as engine starts they are just a small frequence that is barley noticed by me driving the car.

I have prime start up sequence on youtube if you want to see how loud they are


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

yea whats the link


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGysYkKrEK4
Found it. Pumps sound like they mean business lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGysYkKrEK4
Found it. Pumps sound like they mean business lol

But from inside of car they are ok.
and i feel much better knowing that they are mounted semi outiside due to fender fresh air holes in the back then having em inside the engine bay with lots of high temp stuff around it.
BTW trunk is wide open in this start up movie.
No muffler on that 3.5 inch system










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:12 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Car is back on the street.
But not without the usuall problem that may appear with American bolt on products http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...10801


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fred I think its time you either :
(a) went Automatic
(b) Open up Foffa Clutch Systems.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Car is back on the street.
But not without the usuall problem that may appear with American bolt on products http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...10801










Wait a minute. Didn't you use the DLI clutch below?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.dli-teknik.se





























































for both 02A/02j and 02M


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Wait a minute. Didn't you use the DLI clutch below?



We have 2 sets beaing custom made.
Price for a total custom clutch with oem drive ablility and tripple disc is 3000$+
So for the moment the 24v Twinturbo will get the clutch first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some software adjustments this week.
Now i can finally run the setup i want w.o holding back on either tranny or fuel system , boost etc.
*Issue 1 2007: *
*Traction loss and snake style driving in 140mph*
Chassi upgrade i did last summer is great!
And combined with the ground control camber plate and rear suspension 300Lb coils it rock steady with 600hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









*issue 2 2007
MAF going to 4.5volt + after 500hp*
The V8 RS4 Maf is great but the caracteristic didnt match what i had in mind after 500Hp
And car wouldent idle with 100mm Maf.
And it all were due to a spring in the DV that didnt do what it was supposed to = open at idle .
So car fell out from fuel map due to low signal








Back to 710N and car runs 100% fine 
Only small engines have this issue so the 2.8 C2 cars will never have it because they swallow much more air at idle.
*Issue 3 2007 : Fuel map goes to over 100% value*
When i went with alcohol and 870cc injectors i did a quick fix on the fuel map.
Ill try to simulate what happend
Lets say that this is fuel map. (its not but is good to show this scenario on due to its shape







)
100%@ 8000rpm is the red line = 120/8000 = 15m/s
So this is where it basicly stay at 16,2-15m/s constant due to corrupt request.
This happen due to that i raised fuel on the whole map with ~25%
So i acctually raised the tip over the edge and phenomenon is only visual at 25psi+
















So now i raised base pressure to 4bar from 3bar and pulled of 15% and now its under until 8000rpm and 30psi+







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Due to my flat Tq i didnt have any problems with the max Ms value and it were rock solid 12.0:1 AFR
But what happends if i wanna go more the 30psi on hot day ?
Then it would have gone leaner just like a carburator at max








BUT problem is solved with 10% less fuel but 15% raised fuel pressure.....870cc injectors

















Did a test run in 4th gear with trunk full of stuff and full interior and with my father in the car.
Did a quick Greddy boost ctrl programing with linear boost so it ha ~15psi until 6000rpm and the went to ~25psi
tires lost traction at 120-130mph when boost came







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And to the great part .... Car is faster then last year.
The 2 logg computers showed that we went from 103mph-129mph in under 3 seconds.
With 600lb of crap incl dad in the car








So i have much more power at same boost with the new ic piping and design









140mph trap this summer ?








135mph is possible w.o doubt even at "low boost mode"
But the only track with full prepp is also uphill here in sweden.
The Mantorp race park sucks due to that but traction is awsome.
So best et will be made at mantorp and best trap on whatever non prepr crap track i can find









First test runs in mid may http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is funny 
Did a test run in 4th gear with trunk full of stuff and full interior and with my father in the car.
Did a quick Greddy boost ctrl programing with linear boost so it ha ~15psi until 6000rpm and the went to ~25psi
tires lost traction at 120-130mph when *boost came *
So at 15 psi, you are still chilling huh ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_This is funny 
Did a test run in 4th gear with trunk full of stuff and full interior and with my father in the car.
Did a quick Greddy boost ctrl programing with linear boost so it ha ~15psi until 6000rpm and the went to ~25psi
tires lost traction at 120-130mph when *boost came *
So at 15 psi, you are still chilling huh ! LOL










15psi does still have traction with my new uber chassie so ill guess its chillin street boost.
25psi gave me ~500whp so going from lets say 300hp at 5500rpm to 500whp at 6000rpm greddy ebc didnt work


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Heads up for all the nice work you've been doing and keeping us updated with.
It's probably have been mentioned before, but how do you manage your fueling?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But the only track with full prepp is also uphill here in sweden.
The Mantorp race park sucks due to that but traction is awsome.
So best et will be made at mantorp and best trap on whatever non prepr crap track i can find









First test runs in mid may http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Uphill is nice load for turbo car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Heads up for all the nice work you've been doing and keeping us updated with.
It's probably have been mentioned before, but how do you manage your fueling?

OEM ecu
Everything is OEM + 1x044 + 2xwalbro 255lph , 4bar fpr 870cc injectors , 100mm maf with V8 maf element http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Twin fuel pumps!!!
Do you have twin fuel filters as well? Was debating this in a another thread if multiple fuel filters would help when using multiple pumps.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Actually it looks like he is running 3 fuel pumps, is that so?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Twin fuel pumps!!!
Do you have twin fuel filters as well? Was debating this in a another thread if multiple fuel filters would help when using multiple pumps.

i run 1 oem fuel filter.
bosch 044 is intank and the 2 walbro is inline.
Im thinking of getting the high flow audi v8 filter with M12 thread the i get new fuel hoses.
Seem to be time to get em after 10 years under the car








+ alco since 2001


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i run 1 oem fuel filter.
bosch 044 is intank and the 2 walbro is inline.
Im thinking of getting the high flow audi v8 filter with M12 thread the i get new fuel hoses.
Seem to be time to get em after 10 years under the car








+ alco since 2001










Neat setup
Are all 3 pumps in series and are all 3 running simultaneously? Or is it a series-parallel arrangement with valves or something? Or does one kick in only at a certain requested fuel rate?
Does the return line from the fuel rail feed back into the gas tank or back into one of the inline pumps? Am I overthinking all this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

*Dyno time!*

Dyno for my street file is going to take place at autotech motor on their Roto-test bench.
Certified bench that come from the uber world standard of power measurement http://www.rri.se

Im not going to do any tuning.
Its more of a test to see how far i can take the turbo on X amount of boost.
I will not do steady state measurement of all points.
And not do 8k to 1k drop .

I will do 1 full throttle run to see were max HP is.
And then choose that rpm and lock it for ~5-10seconds.
Just due to that im a bit scared of blowing my new gear box :S
The powerdelivery of my car is beayond anything ive ever driven.
My car is like an aggresive Audi 5 banger.
TQ peak is furious and at ~5800-6200rpm









So i will adjust my EBC to get smooth power delivery.

Only 2 things to do before 12/3 .
1:Connect the EGT gauge again after ive moved it to a new position last year i didnt feel like givint da bling any of my precius time.
2o a full system test to see that nothing is leaking.
No valves , no hoses and stuff like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dyno is going to take place in about 12 hours.
I found some time to do some other stuff also.
All gauges are in exept the extra 1.75 in Wide band gauge.
So exept thet i have 
1:Oil pressure before turbo but after restrictor
2:Boost before IC
3:Oil temp
4:EGT gauge mounted in OEM ashtray








5:Greddy boost ctrl and boost display mounted in OEM seat heater position in upper dash.









Oh ...BTW i also rebuilt some pipes and added some more stuff at http://www.DLI-teknik.se
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for David at DLI teknik for helping me 2 days before dyno to rebuil alot of piping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Twin diverter valves? w00t!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Twin diverter valves? w00t!

Twin 710N http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So fast responce.
I ditched my TIAL for these








Pressure tested the system for 35psi yesterday


----------



## ct77pia (Feb 20, 2008)

hy i have a seat toledo 2.3 V5 20V and my modification are K&N filter,CHIP,and exaust 62.5 mm i dont now in inci and i have like 190 hp but i want more 
pls tell me how do u have de stage 1 or stage 2 documentation? 10x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ct77pia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ct77pia* »_hy i have a seat toledo 2.3 V5 20V and my modification are K&N filter,CHIP,and exaust 62.5 mm i dont now in inci and i have like 190 hp but i want more 
pls tell me how do u have de stage 1 or stage 2 documentation? 10x

Hi , i only tune the 10v VR5´s.
I dont have any custom parts for the VR5 20v.
Only the VR6 24v and the 24v R32.


----------



## ct77pia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok but its the sane engine exept de nr of de valves pls help me its a great engine but..... a 1.8t 163 + soft its kiling me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ct77pia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ct77pia* »_ok but its the sane engine exept de nr of de valves pls help me its a great engine but..... a 1.8t 163 + soft its kiling me 

Hi , Not a single part is the same








exept rods and rod bearings.
Nothing else fit.


----------



## ct77pia (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok but i need your ideea noting elese


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ct77pia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ct77pia* »_ok but i need your ideea noting elese

port out the head and ad R32 valves.
Regrind the cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the you go well past 200hp


----------



## ct77pia (Feb 20, 2008)

port out ??? like polish the head? and R32 valve from golf 4?


----------



## ct77pia (Feb 20, 2008)

Regrind the cams --- from what producer kent cams ,piper cam? they dont have cams for V5


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (ct77pia)*

yes oem valves from R32 or aftermarket ones.
http://www.drcamshafts.com can propably help you with the cams if you call him


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi
Here is what we managed on 1.65 before the dyno crapped out even at static an high rpm to avoid TQ peak
1.65 bar of boost static and .
upper line = wheel kilo watt 395max = *537whp a.ka 600Hp*
lower line = boost+1atmosphere = 1.65bar a.k.a 24psi 
Greddy profec II amazed me ....its like dead on holing requested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Here is the *[email protected] dynamic (18psi)*








Here you can see that its acctualy not even 20-30nm TQ difference between 4000rpm to 7800rpm
















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:53 PM 3-13-2008_
Street test with the 18psi/1.25 bar 465Whp Low boost street file
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5IX7KGOu2c


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow. You can't be happy with where your peak HP is coming in at right, e,g, 7400RPM? Are you still tuning or is that pretty much it?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

10s no problem!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Wow. You can't be happy with where your peak HP is coming in at right, e,g, 7400RPM? Are you still tuning or is that pretty much it?

Hi
TQ curve is flat so it cant be any better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its having same VE% from 4000rpm to 8000rpm.
I got 4000rpm of full power


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hi
TQ curve is flat so it cant be any better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its having same VE% from 4000rpm to 8000rpm.
I got 4000rpm of full power









Sorry maybe I'm reading the chart wrong but isn't the HP line sitting at a 45 degree angle? How is a flat torque curve and an angled HP curve considered "full power"? I'm still learning here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Sorry maybe I'm reading the chart wrong but isn't the HP line sitting at a 45 degree angle? How is a flat torque curve and an angled HP curve considered "full power"? I'm still learning here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its all correct. You have to look at the plot carfully. HP and TQ are two different scales on this particular plot. 
HP = ft-lb*RPM/5252


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Its all correct. You have to look at the plot carfully. HP and TQ are two different scales on this particular plot. 
HP = ft-lb*RPM/5252

Yes I see that but I how can this be called "full power"? The HP line leaves the torque behind. 
It's been years since my last dyno but my 2 curves were closer to each other. The torque headed over 700NM - that was with horrible air temps, no SRI, wimpy FMIC, and conservative timing to save the gearbox. No wonder I can't keep gears with teeth on them...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

454NM = 335 lb-ft
Not only are the scales different, but its different units too. Confusing graph.
Hey Foffa, can you post a chart of the actual values recorded by the dyno? I'll convert to SAE HP and ft-lb for all the yanks and plot in excel











_Modified by phatvw at 2:14 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*

You can convert it for yourself if you like but I don't need it. All my old dynos are in KW and NM also. Hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Hi
Dan i can email you the low boost dyno with values att each 500rpm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Sorry maybe I'm reading the chart wrong but isn't the HP line sitting at a 45 degree angle? How is a flat torque curve and an angled HP curve considered "full power"? I'm still learning here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Horsepower is simply a function of WORK done over TIME, or in other words, TORQUE produced per RPM.
The motor is making full torque at 4000 and the torque output remains about the same until 8000 rpm. So, the motor is able to produce 450 Nm of work force at the most, and the tuning gives that usable force for about 4000 rpm. As the motor spins faster it can do that 450 Nm of work more frequently, so at 8000 rpm the power is at its highest, but it's still about the same amount of torque that the engine is producing.
Remember the actual usable force from an engine is torque. Horsepower is just a way of expressing how the engine can apply that torque to do work.
Can't wait to see more dyno results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_
Horsepower is simply a function of WORK done over TIME, or in other words, TORQUE produced per RPM.
The motor is making full torque at 4000 and the torque output remains about the same until 8000 rpm. So, the motor is able to produce 450 Nm of work force at the most, and the tuning gives that usable force for about 4000 rpm. As the motor spins faster it can do that 450 Nm of work more frequently, so at 8000 rpm the power is at its highest, but it's still about the same amount of torque that the engine is producing.
Remember the actual usable force from an engine is torque. Horsepower is just a way of expressing how the engine can apply that torque to do work.
Can't wait to see more dyno results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Am I really the fking idiot here? I guess so. My point is that why not have an climbing increase say from 450-700nm vs a flat curve stayin at 450nm? The only reason I can think of is to keep from losing another gearbox.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Am I really the fking idiot here? I guess so. My point is that why not have an climbing increase say from 450-700nm vs a flat curve stayin at 450nm? The only reason I can think of is to keep from losing another gearbox.

Oh yes. Foffa did mention that he used a boost controller program to limit boost and peak torque for that exact reason!


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Oh yes. Foffa did mention that he used a boost controller program to limit boost and peak torque for that exact reason!

Oh ok, Got it. Just use my boost controller to flatten out my torque curve.





















I'm done. Too many "internet tuners" for me. Good luck this season. Looking forward to seeing what a flat line does for the time slips.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Wow ....Talk about a nice way to spend 5 hours with 3 wheel changes








All i can say is that im totaly exhausted after this.
After having problems with the hub dyno at http://www.rri.se due to exedet wheel axle TQ we decided to go to http://www.Turbocenter.se .
They use the normal type of rollers that most of us are used to.
We used the roto-test lab dyno graph to double check the Turbocenter bench and it was dead on in every different boost we tested







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
+- a couple of ponnies.
Even showing a bit less then the World standard RRI lab bench.
But never mind that.
AND PLEASE read the entire post.
Had serious problems with wheel spinn on the rollers and i will do a graph of what acctually happends to the TQ curve ~5000-6000rpm.
*AND ITS A 500HP RATED TURBO*









We tried to solve it but couldent get grip at that rpm ....sorry








Even in 5th gear.
*Were the tires slip is visable at the RPM vs MPH line *
BTW the 02M handle 650NM in 5th







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is what it looks like wheel spinn vs no spinn.









Started of in 4th gear and with 1.25 bar of boost test pull.
And now keeping 1.25 with full responce vs the RRI graph it got more TQ but still keept the power to 7000rpm were we basicly decided to crank up some more .
*1.25 and 440WHP*









*1.55bar and 480whp*
Some wheel spin but TQ curve look as good as ever.









*1.75bar and 521whp*
Here we started to get some serious problems with 5th gear








TQ curve should ba as flat as in the graph before.
*Were the tires slip is visable at the RPM vs MPH line *








*2.0 - 1.8bar and 540WHP*
Ok the final round.
2bar at 4800rpm falling down to 1.8bar....turbo is totaly out of its range .......about in graph no:!















And do i need to say tires did not hook








But still a nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And here it is with some correction








Smothing vs rpm correction stage 9








540Whp and 590Wheel NM


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Oh ok, Got it. Just use my boost controller to flatten out my torque curve.





















I'm done. Too many "internet tuners" for me. Good luck this season. Looking forward to seeing what a flat line does for the time slips.

Hehe when you put it that way it doesn't sound very impressive does it. I'm sure Foffa will try several different tunes at the track to see what works best. Me? I'm going back to N/A for the track. 2.2L 16v Toyota with a whopping 130HP. Runs a 16.5 1/4


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Haha these guys are funny. Are these guys doing tractor pulls or are they racing? F torque. Torgue is the enemy on any drag car and with a horsepower curve like that they need to find a new tuner or a smaller turbo. Dont expect any good numbers from that car


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_Haha these guys are funny. Are these guys doing tractor pulls or are they racing? F torque. Torgue is the enemy on any drag car and with a horsepower curve like that they need to find a new tuner or a smaller turbo. Dont expect any good numbers from that car


You mean 200HP at 4000RPM won't get you 10's ?





























Thanks Brian. How you been?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_Haha these guys are funny. Are these guys doing tractor pulls or are they racing? F torque. Torgue is the enemy on any drag car and with a horsepower curve like that they need to find a new tuner or a smaller turbo. Dont expect any good numbers from that car


Wait I thought with a 6-speed close-ratio tranny, the RPM does not drop below 5500RPM when shifting at 7500RPM, so who cares what it looks like at 4000RPM?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*

im surprised that with such a 'small' turbo that your power is coming on so late. something seems off in that dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_im surprised that with such a 'small' turbo that your power is coming on so late. something seems off in that dyno.









Its the small displacement with high duration cams and long exhaust runners.
And E85 is only ~400F at launch so with CSP it could be ~500rpm earlier.
MAX egt is ~900-1000F








it will be fun to see if it traps above 135mph this year.
But with the bad weather its atleast 6-8weeks until the tracks open


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_Haha these guys are funny. Are these guys doing tractor pulls or are they racing? F torque. Torgue is the enemy on any drag car and with a horsepower curve like that they need to find a new tuner or a smaller turbo. Dont expect any good numbers from that car


What ?
Its world record litre HP for VR on OEM ECU.
Its like a normal OEM ecu 2.9L guys say that he got 680Whp on pump fuel








Or look at those MK2 28psi schimmel 3.0L doing 550hp/500tq on DTA and trap lower than my car .









_Modified by [email protected] at 10:38 AM 3-20-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:38 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I not sure wut car you speak of but it surely aint mine. I was trapping 144 on street tires in my 3200lb jetta. I cant speak for other people and there times. I not trying to hate on you either. I just saying cause I know from experience that wit a powerband like that dont expect much from the car. sorry please dont be offended and please dont compare me to other people cause ive done things with vws 5 years ago that people still cant do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW I do think your car is setup well and I like your car and wish you much luck. building fast vws isnt easy, and im sure youll be fine. have a great season. 


_Modified by 50CENT at 7:44 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

im curious as to why you are running a GT30. That turbo isnt effeceint at 35PSI as a larger turbo would be. Say a GT35R on that car will net you full boost at 4800-5000RPM and can be pushed to 40PSI before it shokes out. You are restricted by airflow and a very poor head design in general yes but Bigger turbos will flow more air alot colder meaning more power at a lower boost level. I guess over in your area street cars are different than here. We run slicks and ET STreets on the road and GT42R turbos are streetable.
Here is a 2.0L 4 cylinder on 25PSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (German_Muscle)*

Hi , The Gt30 is choosen just because its a street car.
Ive been looking at the GT35 but with "no" responce on the boost controller i feel the [email protected] is about as far as i wanna go with my daily driver.
The responce is sick going from 1st to 4th gear.
No hesitation what so ever and broad powerban of ~4000rpm. 
But for sure a GT35 would have made even more power but will move the entire power band ~500-600rpm 30psi~5400.
Even a GT4088 journal bearing might be fun due to the price

If im bored next winter i will add one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't think it will be fun on the street with that power band. Having to wind up to above 4K before things get intersesting? To me that's not so fun on the street or the track? Good luck. Let's see some shakedown runs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_I don't think it will be fun on the street with that power band. Having to wind up to above 4K before things get intersesting? To me that's not so fun on the street or the track? Good luck. Let's see some shakedown runs.

You wont belive this .
7inches of snow came yesterday ...WTF!!!
Im adding my first test drive to my schedule in June instead.
Many 1.8T have low hp before 5k.
Some T67 1.8T STG 4 seem to manage street driving with even less low end TQ.
But i like the throttle responce so i have to get tired of this setup first before i can take aim on larger stuff.
Ed´s brutal BB-T67 1.8T Golf MK4 10.65/137mph car powerband vs GT3076
Black curve 1.8T HP vs 2.3L HP


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just for fun.
In theory "if" GT35 T0.82 had same responce as the GT3076 this would be the case if they both made same hp.
A.k.a ive plotted my dyno on to the compressor charts.

GT35








GT3076


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (foffa2002)*

I do believe it because it's snowing here in Germany too. Stop doing the what if/theoretic tuning. Get some concrete shakedown runs in. I just ordered the EFF input shafts and diff. DRW is too tall i think. I also ordered some weld skinnies @ 3.5 kilos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
I do believe it bacause It's snowing here in Germany too. Stop doing the what if/theoretic tuning. Get some concrete shakedown runs in. just ordered EFF input shafts and diff. DRW is too tall i think. 

I have the DRP and 8k with the 24.5 is only 128mph in 4th ish so it wont work








8k with the 26.5 will be 135mph at 8k
And car trap 130mph with the 24psi boost seting
Would feel so much better if i put the DRW in instead.
Last years brutal 3 speed box worked well so the DRW is nothing compared.
BTW what box did you get after the APT drama ?




_Modified by [email protected] at 1:12 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Is that on race gas?
Edit: Probably E85 huh?


_Modified by DonSupreme at 12:13 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Is that on race gas?
Edit: Probably E85 huh?

_Modified by DonSupreme at 12:13 PM 3-25-2008_

Yes its E85
Its introduced on ~90% of all gas stations here so its the best and cheapest fuel in one









Normal 94 (99 euro) petrol is 8$ for 1 gallon
E85 is 104 octane (Euro) and 5$ per gallon
And with the low EGT´s you can push ~50Hp more out of the exhaust turbine at same backpressure
And 1Lb/min is ~11Hp with E85 instead of the 9,5 on petrol and 10,5 on race gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And E85 comes with a gazzillion other long term problems








Thats why i use a small amount of VP M2 when i fill up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Big thanks to http://www.dli-teknik.se
Turbo custom parts , Wheels ,chassi and suspension, welding , tuning ,no TQ limit race clutches etc
New wheels on phat 620Hp Bora
Rial´s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Decide to get a new E85 fuel system.
14 days before first track day.








New setup is 
1:OEM pump intank + OEM catch can *(Thanks USRT)*
2:Feeding 1 gallon E85 friendly stainless steel catch can *(Thanks custom welder Mattias Olsson)*
3: 2 huge Bosch motorsport 044 fuelpump push the fuel at a pressure of 6.5bar a.k.a 94,5psi at full boost.
920cc x 5 injector running at 96% require alot of fuel









044´s are the only pumps that take the 6bar+ *(Thanks USRT)*
4:Feeding a whole new Hydroscand E85 friendly fuel hose system. 
New steel bungs without any alu parts that will baslicly MELT and cuause aluminium hydro oxide to clog your injectors
* (Thanks [email protected] in sodertalje)*
5:Feeding a MK3 VR6 steel fuel rail with M14 fitting welded on (Thanks http://www.dli-teknik.se)[/B]
6:Returnline from fuel rail feeds back to the fuel catch tank
7:Additional line from the catch tank feed back to OEM gas tank.
Here´s how it works.
How can a OEM pump that deliver ~3,4Litre/min feed 2 fuel hungry 044 that request 4.6litre/min at 6.5bar fuel pressure.
You use the return fuel to fill the 1gallon catch tank at the same time the oem pump feed the catch tank.
Then you have 3,4L+3,7litre to use
So the car can handle beyond a minute of full throttle and can do sick G-force cornering at the track without getting lean by fuel starvation.
And at what track can you keep 620Hp full throttle in over a minute when the car hit 8000rpm+ and 187mph before half the minute has exceded.
Truck mounted tank using OEM ventilation etc.


































//F


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Holy crap dude! Your car is starting to look like one of those top fuel dragsters!
Except those dragsters flow about 375L/minute @500PSI











_Modified by phatvw at 10:22 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

with the wall panels on its totaly stealth







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just the sound that gives it away









Buts its a shame to cover it up with the wall panel but i wanna have that OEM+ look until you pop the hood


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Baaah i just finished my single coil pack conversion.
Guess what .... it doesent start because i have 2 x 12v source.
Have no clue what to do now.

1 is in the ICM just like VR6 12v 
1 12v is bolted on to the coil pack








Here is the coil pack + 12v pin bolt








here is ICM 6pin connector 5 cyl + 12v
















Here are the build stages to mount 5 single coil´s in an enginebay that is over filled with other crap lika a 620Hp 2.3L VR












































Here are all 5 coils visable








Gonna call Daniel.T and have him sort this mess out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok , its alive
But i used the coil pack pinbolt 12v as 12v source for the coils.
The 6th pin from ICM is not connected .
Hmmmm wonder if this will work
Or atleast for how long it will work before something fail


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected] just a few hours ago










_Modified by DanielT at 2:28 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DanielT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielT* »_[email protected] just a few hours ago









_Modified by DanielT at 2:28 PM 6-8-2008_

Thanks Daniel
new problem with the ET street tire.
They need bolts or glue to stick to the wheel.
*23psi run 11,[email protected],6*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (DanielT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielT* »_[email protected] just a few hours ago









_Modified by DanielT at 2:28 PM 6-8-2008_

Awesome, thats almost as fast as the dude's run with the off the shelf kinetic kit.








congrats. i'm sure fast times will come eventually. obviously with your trap that high, you're making power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
Awesome, thats almost as fast as the dude's run with the off the shelf kinetic kit.








congrats. i'm sure fast times will come eventually. obviously with your trap that high, you're making power.

We will not get those times here.
But for 23psi and on Worlds slowest track its 
great















No track bite and uphill track








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43287
But with 30psi 135mph+ will be fun to see next week.
But its still not prepped.
Wtf is track bite expensive ?


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:37 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

They did spray the track a couple of times before the the runs started on sunday but as the straight also doubles as part of a racetrack it'll never get as fast as a dedicated 402m track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_They did spray the track a couple of times before the the runs started on sunday but as the straight also doubles as part of a racetrack it'll never get as fast as a dedicated 402m track.


Its way of thats even usable with the cars not hooking until the 4th gear.
Trackbite need to be added over time.
And with just a quick spray and with lots of cleaning due to all oil and crap dripping on the track Bugrun event is going to have a thin line up next year.
22 foot height difference require alot of power.
But with no real prep no one wants to spend cash on this event were you cant get a better ET .

i sure miss the good ol days doing low 12s on tullinge with 300whp trapping 119mph insted of doing mid 11s to low 12s trapping 130mph


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nodnod, hopefully Viking Motor Park will be reality before we all drive electrics....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_nodnod, hopefully Viking Motor Park will be reality before we all drive electrics....

word







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi
Not dual stage .
But im gonna add the greddy remote switch and see what happends.
But even 15psi sucked badly on this track









Btw Mantorp vs Pitepod with VR6 is ~0.6sec difference and ~5-6mph of .

New test on saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Crappy track but its not a F!"¤% hill like mantorp









Here is the *[email protected],5mph 23psi run*.
Good launch but bog 2nd gear badly due to low rev/mph
But the 300lb eibach springs acctually didnt do squat for chassie performance








Gonna get 700lb or similar for track use next year
*MOVIE







*
Foffa Vr5 Jetta mk4 vs Erik MK3 Twin turbo 3.0 Vr6 with 550whp








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeSJTmrxFF4


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Foffa, car sounds good!
Have you looked into those Racelogic traction control boxes? They are supposed to re-use the OEM ABS sensors but use a much higher sampling rate and stuff and some predictive analysis. I think you can tune it to the type of differential you have and stuff like that. Some of the UK racers swear by it. Might be a good investment...
Of course the old school folks will say you just need to become a better driver. But we have computers doing everything else, why not traction control too if it makes you faster


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Foffa, car sounds good!
Have you looked into those Racelogic traction control boxes? They are supposed to re-use the OEM ABS sensors but use a much higher sampling rate and stuff and some predictive analysis. I think you can tune it to the type of differential you have and stuff like that. Some of the UK racers swear by it. Might be a good investment...
Of course the old school folks will say you just need to become a better driver. But we have computers doing everything else, why not traction control too if it makes you faster









Ill try the greddy ebc switch first








Even the Syncro and 4-motion guys had some huge problems.















vortex users 
MK3 Yellow edin VF stg 2 Syncro 2.9L 13,[email protected],5mph
MK3 C2 SC61 15sec and ~105-106mph
MK3 Erik Stahlerts 3litre 550whp 24inch slicks 11.7
MK3 Henrik 2,9litre Gt4088 24.5inch slicks [email protected]
Im not gonna change a thing for next week and see how many MPH i can gain on Malmby EDPS race


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

After last weeks 1st place at international http://www.Bugrun.com event i raced a local event with a new air port strip http://www.bilsport.se EDPS event with NO TRACK PREP what so ever.
And this is propably the most fun event ive ever done.
Everything from 1200hp skylines to 800Hp Volvos and hondas







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I attended the FWD class and WON.
But ive propably reached my limit for my chassi setup

check this out and see what you think.
Now i got the consitency you told me to get and now i need to tune the chassie and add some more boost and visit a prep track
*Best 1/8th mile *MPH = 104.4mph
*Best 1/4th mile MPH *= 132.5mph 

*Chassie *
0 TOE
0,3* camber
8,5* caster
*Boost *
started on *21psi *on the first run and ended up on *26,5psi *on the last
Pulled of some responce due to missfire.
added liner boost with gain for each run.

*Tires *
ET street 26x15x10,5
11,5psi seem to work the similar as 9psi









*Weight*
3150Lb

Hit revlimit on a bunch of runs with less mph/had some missfire due to incorrect boost seting.


















So
Now i need to add 4-5psi more boost.
But the rear 300lb Eibach spings need to be changed for 750lb ones.
But i think that TOE might give me more gain .
How much TOE do you run ?

Time tree


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Congratulations !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Movie´s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR4_M8e1z5g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk5l8VfAPtU
_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 6-14-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:23 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Foffa, my experience with drag racing is very limited, but my understanding is that the VW chassis changes toe slightly on acceleration. So if you setup the car for 0.0° static toe its not 100% optimized for drag. The front end naturally will toe-in on acceleration, so you want a little static toe-out. Maybe goto 0.08° toe-out per side - thats the limit of the VW OEM spec.
Auto-x guys run much more toe-out for improved Ackerman angle and steering response, but straight-line traction suffers as does tire life.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Foffa, my experience with drag racing is very limited, but my understanding is that the VW chassis changes toe slightly on acceleration. So if you setup the car for 0.0° static toe its not 100% optimized for drag. The front end naturally will toe-in on acceleration, so you want a little static toe-out. Maybe goto 0.08° toe-out per side - thats the limit of the VW OEM spec.


yep. this is true (almost all cars do this). if you replace the rear control arm bushings with aluminum, this will more or less stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Hi guys

Im gonna try 2* out and see what it does.
For the action meet in aug 08 it will be full prep but with that stupid 22foot hill to fight








But still .... more boost and better traction high 10sec is not to far away.
But the MK4 GTi 1.8T my friend did [email protected] on Tullinge back in 2005 did only 11.4 at mantorp action meet with more boost and with better 60ft
compare my 167kmh max at 1/8th mile and my 212kmh+ at 1/4th mile and this got to run 10sec with a little luck
here is Martins old slip









its 6mph less speed at 1/8th mile and almost 4mph less at 1/4th mile
But look at that 60th at full prep


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Pics from EDPS here 
http://gallery.voodoo-people.com/album1212


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi guys

Im gonna try 2* out and see what it does.


actually, set it for 2* IN. that way when you accelerate, it will toe out more, and you'll end up with less (hopefully zero).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
actually, set it for 2* IN. that way when you accelerate, it will toe out more, and you'll end up with less (hopefully zero).

strange
VW drag guys swear by toe out due to having the bushing and the steering axle mounted in the rear


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Car looks good! Interesting info here. Let me know what works best!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
strange
VW drag guys swear by toe out due to having the bushing and the steering axle mounted in the rear









maybe i'm thinking about this backwards. but my understanding was that by default the car increases toe out under acceleration. so the logic was to start with extra toe-in, so that it gets removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
maybe i'm thinking about this backwards. but my understanding was that by default the car increases toe out under acceleration. so the logic was to start with extra toe-in, so that it gets removed.


on the dyno they seem to tend to pull in.
Just called a local racer and the 2* toe is over all toe.
so its acctually 1* toe out on each wheel.

And for the *GEEKS*








Toe angle can be done at home.
But how do i calculate right angle for right wheel size








choosen degree+SIN*wheel radius = how much front of wheel shall poke out
example for 18" wheel and 1* toe out
1SIN*(18/2)+1=0,17inch = 4,43mm


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
maybe i'm thinking about this backwards. but my understanding was that by default the car increases toe out under acceleration. so the logic was to start with extra toe-in, so that it gets removed.


There are two dynamic effects on toe:
- bushing slop
- suspension geometry
When you accelerate, the front end lifts up changing the suspension geometry ever so slightly. It also compresses the bushings as the whole control arm will torque against the wheel/ball-joint and the subframeframe. I believe both of these will naturally contribute towards toe-ing in. Pyce has some good diagrams in the LONG suspension geometry thread...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My Amstaff GF Nikita 
Im now proud father of 9 . 
But they look alot like their mother















RIP daisy first of 10 puppies


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Congrats! I guess you'll have to swap your engine into a Bora Avant/Golf Estate to fit everybody


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Congrats! I guess you'll have to swap your engine into a Bora Avant/Golf Estate to fit everybody










Ma biaaaattch lives with my sister so my 3 x VR5 Jettas will not get any puppies in em.
Ill gonna put em all in a basket and bring to local pub this weekend








Ladies love em


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scandinavias largest car mag
"Fredrik Stahl ,it was only the tires that gave away this street sleeper"
"confirmed with [email protected]


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Couple of updates before MANTORP EDPS action meet 1-2 august
Waiting for bunch of stuff from *Scott **USRT *and i really hope they can ship em out before friday.

800lb rear springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Tired of the 400lb eibach making the car look like a citroen at launch.

Adjustment of front wheel alingment (toe adjustment)

M/H skinnies 
Weld wheels 3.5x15" 

Chip tuned to 8300rpm




































And rear coil over will be adjusted so that i get better angle of the entire car launching


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All stuff recived from USRT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fast shipment and great price as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On the 2 of august i will do the last runs with this turbo.
Its been fun on the streets but now its time to blow this engine to pices after 14 000km/ 9years








Next year im gonna do the *stage 6* "just because"
Thinking of tring to get atleast 700-800hp on "Pump" but cant decide if i wanna use the 82mm or 84mm compressor wheel


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My Amstaff GF Nikita 
Im now proud father of 9 . 
But they look alot like their mother















RIP daisy first of 10 puppies



































you made my day, except for the gay emo picture of yourself. cute puppies


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_
you made my day, except for the gay emo picture of yourself. cute puppies


They are huge now








In just a couple of weeks they have gone from new york rats to tripple size


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected]/2.1/2000Jetta/VR5/GT3076/28psi/MT26x15x10,5/17x45x225rearoemwheels/3200Lb/([email protected])
2.1 60ft 
[email protected] at the 22foot unprepped hill at Mantorp = 
The even sucked badly , No prep , no coordination so that it took to much of day before we started to race.
1 test run and then the rain came 
2.1
[email protected]
[email protected]

if it doesent rain tomorrow im gonna try a non prepped track at "kjula"
Thanks USRT for wheels ,tires and rear springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks DLI-teknik for bolts and spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilmyt55OcHc


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Today at kjula, more to come during the afternoon.
1.96 60ft 
[email protected]


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (DanielT)*

that civic raped you.but still with that trap you should see 10's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_that civic raped you.but still with that trap you should see 10's

Hard to try to catch 1700Lb Honda VS 3200Lb Jetta MK4 on a test run.

New records!
This must be the *HIGHEST traping *JettaMK4 / Bora MK4 with *137MPh *on *OEM ECU* and *PUMP fuel *








Did [email protected] and then managed to do a *[email protected]*









This is on a track without any prep what so ever








And of course the 60ft is *NOT *US style sub 1.6-1.7








But the chassie tweeks worked and i still haven done the big upgrades with DLI-teknik uni ball H2 sport style lower Bushing/bearing kit
11,58
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cfP1lj9sDo
11,3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBj4OpAQP2A

8300rpm revporn @0,58sec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyuo5hsmDC8


















_Modified by [email protected] at 11:31 AM 8-3-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:11 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lots of cool photos from the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://schumis-foto.se/?cat=3&album=1&gallery=30










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:41 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Stage 6 can be found here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3967696


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:17 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice foffa! Get that 60' dialed in and the mph will be more on par, spinning for the first half of the track im sure.
It is nice for the big tq and hp numbers down low, but thats the reason you cant hook up and go anywhere fast. 11.5 seconds should be a 118mph trap, if you are dead spinning the car half down the track and going 137mph im sure you will wind up in the [email protected] area with some hook.
The reason I dont care about the powerband is simple, 1st its a small 4 cylinder, 2nd why do I need power under 7k in a drag racing environment when all im doing is launch, shift at 8800, back to 7000+rpm through 4 gears?
The car was nice on the street, it got 30+mph out of boost and if i laid on it for a second around 5k it would rape street tires in any gear on baby boost (20psi)
Have you tried m&h 24.5X8.5X15"s? Thats what I used with great success. Keep up the good work over there and get that 60' down. My 10.6 pass was a 1.69 60'. It was also a very poorly prepped track, on the first pass with the setup being 2 days old.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 6:10 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_nice foffa! Get that 60' dialed in and the mph will be more on par, spinning for the first half of the track im sure.
It is nice for the big tq and hp numbers down low, but thats the reason you cant hook up and go anywhere fast. 11.5 seconds should be a 118mph trap, if you are dead spinning the car half down the track and going 137mph im sure you will wind up in the [email protected] area with some hook.
The reason I dont care about the powerband is simple, 1st its a small 4 cylinder, 2nd why do I need power under 7k in a drag racing environment when all im doing is launch, shift at 8800, back to 7000+rpm through 4 gears?
The car was nice on the street, it got 30+mph out of boost and if i laid on it for a second around 5k it would rape street tires in any gear on baby boost (20psi)
Have you tried m&h 24.5X8.5X15"s? Thats what I used with great success. Keep up the good work over there and get that 60' down. My 10.6 pass was a 1.69 60'. It was also a very poorly prepped track, on the first pass with the setup being 2 days old.

_Modified by EdsGTI at 6:10 PM 8-10-2008_


Hi
Funny thing about my trap.
If i get 10,9 it will propably be 138-139mph
The quicker i go with less wheel spin the more mph i get.
I think if the mph goes down you have pretty low tire pressure.









did a test on 4-5psi and still trapped the same and on the run with 15psi
Im aming for the MH 26x10x15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With my 8300rpm rev limit i would hit it way to soon in 4th with my box.
But it was your 1.69 that made me take look at that slick.
So im leaving the street tires fro 2009 on the competition that dont require em
i put em on order last week but will not test drive em until spring 2009. 

Any news about your new setup ?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*FV-QR*

New setup is done for the most part, anything that isnt "finished" is just a phone call away. I just have a shop full of cars and have to get what I have in front of me done before I can take time for myself. I wish I could just go to the track all the time and race the car, but unfortunately I cant.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EdsGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thought I stop by and check out what you're up to!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thought I stop by and check out what you're up to!

Stage 6








got a new post but havent recived any new parts yet


----------



## element256 (May 6, 2004)

for looks later


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































my dream


----------

